# (IR) IR Interlude, between Turns 2 and Turns 3



## Edena_of_Neith

I am currently working on the Lists for Turn 3.
  When the Lists are completed, they will show the exact Power Level of every Power in the IR, as it stands at the start of Turn 3.

  I will then place the Lists on this thread, where everyone can read them.
  I will do this as soon as possible.

  Until I do so, obviously it is not possible for any of you to fulfill any of my requests below.

  Edena_of_Neith

  - - -

  I have received very confusing information concerning the Arms Races, and often contradictory information.
  For this to have meaning, it must be done in an organized way, and before the Turn (in this case Turn 3) begins.

  All of your PL expenditures on the Arms Races are private, but you must e-mail me an organized list of what races you are in, and how many points you intend to spend on each race, before Turn 3.
  You have 4 days in which to do this, because I have delayed Turn 3 to give us all a break.
  If you do not do this before Turn 3 begins, I will assume you have not devoted any points to the Races.

  Here is what your template, sent to me by e-mail, should look like:

  Planar Arms Race (I continue to summon all 3 Planar Races ... I drop this Planar Race, and take that Planar Race ...)

  Technological Arms Race:  (I am sharing technology with ...)

  The Magical Arms Race:  (I am not spending points on the Magical Arms Race ... I am spending points on the Magical Arms Race, and the total is ... )

  The Undead Arms Race:  (I am in the undead arms race ... I am not in the undead arms race ... )

  The Monster Arms Race:  (I am in the monster arms race ... I am not in the monster arms race ... )

  The Construct Arms Race:  (I am in the construct arms race ... I am not in the construct arms race ... )

  Advancing your Civilization  (I am not spending points to advance my civilization ... I am spending points to advance my civilization, and the total is ... )

  I request ALL of you submit a copy of the above template, with your completed numbers, before the IR begins on Wednesday.
  If you don't submit a template, you advance only the standard amount in the races you are in.
  If you submit a template AFTER the IR starts, it is automatically voided.

  No contingency templates (if that happens, I do this ... if this happens, I do this ... ) are possible.
  I must have hard, concrete numbers before the IR starts.

  ANY POINTS YOU SPEND ON THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE AND/OR ON ADVANCING YOUR CIVILIZATION COME STRAIGHT OUT OF YOUR PL TOTAL.
  Substract ALL the points spent on said races from your PL total.
  Then, tally up your remaining PL total.

  That is what you have left to fight or defend with.

  - - -

  I then request you state to me where your forces are.
  Use the following template:

  Force # 1:  (Force #2 is in ... and it's PL total is ... )

  Force # 2:  (Force #2 is in ... and it's PL total is ... )

  Force # 3:  (Force #2 is in ... and it's PL total is ... )

  Force # 4:  (Force #2 is in ... and it's PL total is ... )

  Force # 5:  (Force #2 is in ... and it's PL total is ... )

  Any PL you do not assign your PLs, they will be considered to be in your home countries.
  Home countries in this case mean:

  Alyx - Varnaith, Celene, Lendores
  Anabstercorian - Godspires
  Black Omega - Highfolk, Perrenland, Vesve
  Creamsteak - Delrune, Calrune
  Dagger - Kingdom of Ulek
  Darkness - Zeif, Garnak, Esmerin
  Mr Draco - Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa
  Edena of Neith (myself) - Suel Imperium
  Festy Dog - Beings of the Under Oerth
  Forrester - Offmap, 2 Turns from helping anyone, unless ferried
  Forsaken One - The Hive Cluster
  GnomeWorks - Lortmil Technomancy, Duchy of Urnst
  John Brown - Empire of Iuz, Horned Lands
  Kalanyr - Under Oerth of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists
  Kaboom - Isle of the Phoenix, the 4 Sea Powers
  Maudlin - Vast Swamp, Sunndi
  Lord Melkor (Talos) - The Shadow Throne
  Rhialto - His secret bases
  Serpenteye - Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa
  Sollir - Riftcrag, Heisenbaudos
  Turrosh Mak - Pomarj
  Valkys - On the Plane of Faerie
  Uvenelei - Lyrn, Ishtarland, Aaqa
  Williams - Furyondy, Veluna, Keoland, Erypt
  Zelda - Telchuria, Thillronian Peninsula

  PLs will be evenly divided amongst the home countries above, if I receive no e-mail from you.

  - - -

  You are free to change your mind up until the IR starts.
  If you do, the LAST post sent to me is the one I will use in the IR.
  If the last post does not contain the complete information, I will use the last post that did contain it.

  - - -

  This is necessary to have a more meaningful game.

  I cannot have, as I have had, people changing their minds concerning spending PLs in mid-turn.
  I cannot have people assigning all their PLs to research and then fighting.
  I cannot have people assigning more PLs than they HAVE, PERIOD, to researching magic and developing their civilization.

  I have had all of the above occur.

  The jumble of posts and e-mails is extremely confusing and difficult to sort through, and very time consuming as well.

  So, I am attempting to neaten up the process by ways of this post.

  Use the template above.

  NOTE:  

  The deployment of your forces is public knowledge, with a few exceptions.
  I WILL post to the boards where you have allocated your PLs for fighting or defense.
  I will not post to the boards any PLs you devote to magical research or to advancing your civilization.

  Edena_of_Neith

  To make matters easy, I will fill out the Template myself, for my Power, Vecna and Vecna's Legions:

  Planar Arms Race:  I continue to summon Xeg-Yi, Evil Earth Elementals, and Yugoloths on Turn 3.

  Technological Arms Race:  I am sharing technology with no other Power on Turn 3.

  The Magical Arms Race:  I am spending 80 points on the magical arms race on Turn 3.

  The Undead Arms Race:  I am remaining in the undead arms race on Turn 3.

  The Monster Arms Race:  I am joining the monster arms race on Turn 3.

  The Construct Arms Race:  I am joining the construct arms race on Turn 3.

  Advancing your Civilization:  I am spending no points to advance my civilization on Turn 3.

  Force # 1:  A force of 10 PL is deployed in the Sulhaut Mountains.
  Force # 2:  My main force, 80 PL strong, is beginning Turn 3 within Vecna's extraplanar pocket created with 10th level magic.
  Vecna himself is with this main force.
  So are all of his undead, constructs, monsters, and Planars.
  From there, he could have struck at any place on the map, except that I have spent 80 points on magical research, and one way or another I can only deploy 10 PL to battle on Turn 3.

  I am using my 10th level magic to enact the beginnings of a permanent climate change in the Sea of Dust (marked Suel Imperium on the map.)
  I am using my 10th level magic to enact the beginnings of a permanent flora change in the Sea of Dust.
  I am using my 10th level magic to enact the beginnings of a permanent fauna change in the Sea of Dust.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## zouron

hey edena got a question about the above.

in the rules there seem to be no bebefit in staying in only a few of the races instead of joining all, is this so? or have I missed a point?

*sneaks away as the lurker he is*


----------



## Turrosh Mak

No problem, I'll take care of that as soon as I get some Numbers from you 

Also, I sent Forester an E-mail concerning Maudlin's post.

And did you get my E-mail about the monster arms race?


----------



## The Forsaken One

EDENA!!! You have a MAJOR mistake. I AM THE HIVE CLUSTER NOT FESTY!!!!

And after dinner I'll mail you my Templates.

OT: In our D&D session today (level 2 chars, mine = level 2 dwarf fighter, yeah original but effective ) I slew like 9 elves and 2 halflings. The dice were nice today  Let's hope the IR will be as well 

And Edena I'm very curious to how the Spelljammer fleets from the good guys which already had been severely damaged by previous combat as you stated yourself were able to drive off our 85 PL in spelljammers.
And how my PC fared in Celedan Forest I'm curious to that as well. How did that manifestation work and have effect?


----------



## Maudlin

I'll be happy to send them over, but won't we need power totals for the start of Turn 3?


----------



## Maudlin

Erm - another dupe, only now my browser is taking independent action  Sorry.


----------



## William Ronald

*Start time*

Edena,

When will turn 3 start?

Also, I forwarded an e-mail from Alyx (who will be on vacation) and asked him to post his message to the boards.

William


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Rulings concerning the ferrying of troops*

Turn 3 will start at 1 in the afternoon my time Wednesday (that's 13:00 hours, eastern time, United States of America.)

  NEW RULES:

  This is an attempt on my part to address the inequality being caused by the unlimited ability of Kaboom and Dagger to ferry troops around.
  It was my intent that only 10th level magic be able to accomplish that, but clever minds always find a way to get things accomplished!
  In the interest of a fair and believable game, I therefore am creating these rules to handle the situation:

  Kaboom:

  You may only transport, via your sky ships and Flying Citadels, as many PL of forces of your allies as you have PL yourself, not including anything gained from your Arms Races.

  So, if you have a PL of 60, not including the PL from your Arms Races, you may transport your own troops plus 60 PL of allied forces.

  (Obviously, I have not given you your current PL yet, but I will.  I will place the Lists on the board as soon as I can, and then you will know exactly how many PL of your allies you can ferry.)

  You can take them anywhere you want, as far as you want.

  Transporting is a one-way trip.
  If you want to transport the same troops there and back, you pay the cost of transport twice.

  For example, if you pick up 30 PL of forces of your allies in the Corusk Mountains, and carry them  all the way to Garnak and drop them off, that means you've used 30 of your available points to do so.
  To take them back to the Corusk Mountains would cost you another 30 points.

  Picking up additional troops on the way counts against your total.
  If you pick up troops in the Corusk Mountains, then decide to pick up troops in the Duchy of Urnst, then pick up troops in the Lortmil Technomancy, then pick up troops in Keoland, to ferry them all over the Hellfurnaces to Garnak, the PL of each force you pick up stacks against your total allotment.

  If the situation is more complicated, such as you picking up forces at multiple places, and dropping them off at multiple places, I will rule on the PL expenditure required.
  Just remember:  Everytime you pick up, or drop off, 1 PL of force, that's 1 PL you've spent against your total allotment of points to transport allies with.
  Remember that, and you can't go wrong.

  Transporting your allies does not decrease your PL available to fight, whereas allocating PL to the magical arms race or advancing your civilization does decrease your ability to fight.

  Transporting your allies in no way interferes with your ability to transport your own troops.

  You don't have to state at the beginning of the Turn how many points you are allocating.
  You can transport anyone, anywhere, as you please, anytime during the Turn.  Just post that you are doing so.

  Dagger:

  The same rules apply to your Dwarven mountain spelljammers, only the PL of the fleet is your limit, not your total PL.
  Otherwise, everything is the same as above.

  Others

  Other spelljamming fleets may not transport troops.

  - - -

  If one of Kaboom's sky-ship fleets or Flying Citadel fleets transporting troops flies over enemy controlled territory, they may be attacked.
  The enemy Power may expend only the PL in the areas the fleet is being passed over to attack the fleet.
  Here are the limits on what the enemy Power can deploy against the fleet:

  If they have Avariel or the like in their area being passed over, the entire PL of the Avariel or equivalent may attack.
  If they have Planars in their area being passed over, the entire PL of Planars may attack.
  If they have Undead in their area being passed  over, 1/3 of their PL may attack.
  If they have Monsters in their area being passed over, 1/3 of their PL may attack.
  If they have normal, non Arms Race forces in their area being passed over, 1/10th of that PL may be used to attack (mages, clerics, warriors with flight spells, etc.)

  This applies to each and every area passed over, so a transporting fleet may be assailed multiple times during it's trip.

  The transporting fleet gains it's own PL, plus the entire PL of the force it is ferrying, to fight back with.

  This defense against a transporting fleet is not automatic - the enemy Power being passed over must post that they are assailing the fleet passing overhead, within a reasonable amount of time after Kaboom posts that they are moving over said area.
  Otherwise, the fleet makes it through before the enemy Power can react.

  The above rules do NOT apply to Dagger's dwarven spelljamming fleet, which may simply pass too high up to be intercepted.

  - - -

  Spelljamming fleets may intercept a fleet ferrying forces.
  If that happens, the ferrying fleet has it's own PL plus the PL of the entire force being ferried, to battle the enemy spelljammers with.

  Needless to say, if the ferrying fleet is defeated, it is a disaster - not only to Kaboom or Dagger, but to their allies being ferried.
  Not only do Kaboom and Dagger lose PL from lost skyships, Flying Citadels, and Spelljammerrs, but there is lost PL among the troops being carried as well.

  - - -

  I have copied the map of the Flanaess, and I am going to lay it out on my drafting table.
  On it I am going to place Axis and Allies markers showing the current location and strength of all the forces on the board.
  Based on your posts, I will move those pieces as needed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers to posts above*

Zouron

  hey edena got a question about the above. 

  in the rules there seem to be no bebefit in staying in only a few of the races instead of joining all, is this so? or have I missed a point? 

  ((It should be obvious that joining all of the Arms Races is a good idea.
  In some of the races, you can advance more quickly if your allies help you, so having allies is always a benefit.))

  - - -

   Turrosh Mak

  No problem, I'll take care of that as soon as I get some Numbers from you  
  Also, I sent Forester an E-mail concerning Maudlin's post. 

  ((Thanks much.))

  And did you get my E-mail about the monster arms race?

  ((I have not checked my e-mail yet.  I am too busy updating the Lists, which must be posted if anyone is to prepare for Turn 3.
  I also had to figure out reasonable rules concerning the ferrying of troops (see above)))

  - - -

  The Forsaken One

  EDENA!!! You have a MAJOR mistake. I AM THE HIVE CLUSTER NOT FESTY!!!! 

  ((This is what happens when one has too little time, and too much to do.
  Indeed, you are the Hive Cluster, Forsaken One, and Festy Dog has the Underdark Races.))

  And after dinner I'll mail you my Templates. 

  ((I haven't given you your Power Level for Turn 3 yet.  How can you possibly, then, e-mail me where your forces are, when you do not know how much force you have?
  Give me time, and I will post the Lists to this board, and you will know exactly how much PL you have.))

  OT: In our D&D session today (level 2 chars, mine = level 2 dwarf fighter, yeah original but effective ) I slew like 9 elves and 2 halflings. The dice were nice today  Let's hope the IR will be as well  

  ((Congrats.    Your foes in the IR, I am thinking, are hoping you do not have such luck!))

  And Edena I'm very curious to how the Spelljammer fleets from the good guys which already had been severely damaged by previous combat as you stated yourself were able to drive off our 85 PL in spelljammers. 

  ((I made a ruling on that.  That is my job as Moderator.
  However, on Turn 3, you will know precisely how many PLs of spelljamming forces are taking on precisely how many PLs of enemy spelljamming forces, and things will be more clear.))

  And how my PC fared in Celedan Forest I'm curious to that as well. How did that manifestation work and have effect?

  ((No good.  Celadan forest and your PC there have been unable to be effective.))

  - - -

   Maudlin

  I'll be happy to send them over, but won't we need power totals for the start of Turn 3?

  ((Exactly, Maudlin.  You will need the Lists first.  Therefore, I am working feverishly on the Lists to update them - correctly! - so that you can e-mail me with your PL deployment.))

  - - -

   Maudlin
   Member

   Erm - another dupe, only now my browser is taking independent action  Sorry.

  ((So are the Robots of the Barrier Peaks, greatly to the chagrin of Turrosh Mak.
  They blew the crap out of Bissel, and would have done the same to Veluna, but Forrester finally stopped them.
  Now, Kalanyr and his forces are engaging them in a great battle at the site of the crashed spaceship.))

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Start time 

  Edena, 

  When will turn 3 start? 

  ((I repeat, 1 in the afternoon on Wednesday.  13:00 hours eastern time, USA.))

  Also, I forwarded an e-mail from Alyx (who will be on vacation) and asked him to post his message to the boards.

  ((Ick.  I will hurry up on those Lists, and try to get them posted tonight, so Alyx can look at them and deploy his forces himself.
  I'm going as fast as I can.))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have good news for GnomeWorks.

  I feel I have made a serious mistake concerning the PL of the Lortmil Technomancy.

  The Lortmil Technomancy has weapons far more advanced than anyone else, and I attempted to portray this at the start of the game, giving them a PL of 17.
  However, there was a great deal of Power Inflation as more and more countries became involved, and I have had to rethink many things.

  I conceived of the Lortmil Technomancy as being able to take on the entire Kevellond League, and win.

  Therefore, I am greatly increasing the PL of the Lortmil Technomancy.

  I am increasing it from 17 to 50.

  The Lortmil Technomancy hereby has a PL of 50.

  RULING:

  Turrosh Mak only has nominal control of the Lortmil Technomancy.
  If they wanted to break free of the Pomarj, they could do it instantly.
  Turrosh Mak cannot change this situation, for the dwarves and gnomes of the Lortmil Technomancy will not allow additional troops to be deployed to their country (unless GnomeWorks SPECIFICALLY STATES they allow it.)

  RULING:

  The PL of the Robots of the Barrier Peaks is hereby increased from 3 to 20.
  This is meant to reflect the awesome power, which  was shown so well in Bissel.

  They have taken severe losses, and are down to a PL of 12 now.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## GnomeWorks

w007!

Hehe, thanks, Edena.  That just rocks.  I'm liking this technology bit more and more. 

Sorry about not participating much in the last thread (umm... what, 3, 4 posts?).  I'm having a few RL problems at the moment, and a few very large homework assignments have been among them.  Tuesday will be the end for that, though, so I should be able to be around a little longer than usual after that.  For a while, anyway.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena... Or Maudlin...

What is the greenish splotch above Seldanorah?

And which shade of green does that belong to?

And to whoever controls it: I am not planning to attack it for your information. I repeat NOT attacking it in ANY plans I have.

I would just like to know what it is called. It doesn't appear to have a name and I am compiling a list of all my borders.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*EDENA - PLEASE READ*

I have been having problems with getting on the 'net in general.  I can get out there now, but it's unreliable at best.  

Therefore, my actions are as thus in the email I sent you.  However, should an emergency arise in which the Lortmils must take action, then I give WIlliam Ronald (the orange ) the ability to control my troops.  An emergency has been defined as a military action against the Lortmils, or an invasion against an ally.  If nothing happens around the Lortmils, then I will continue on as planned as I stated in the email.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,

How soon might you have an idea about PLs for the next turn. I am working on some truces, so I would like to rebuild.  However, I know I got hit hard the last turn.

I will tomorrow send you my general plans for the turn.


----------



## dagger

Thanks for all the hard work Edena!


Oh yea, can you change Kingdom of Keoland to Kingdom of Ulek for me up top? Thanks!


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I think you have me listed in the total PL summary as having The Empire of the Bright Lands.  That rightfully belongs to John Brown.

William


----------



## GnomeWorks

BTW - kaboom, yes, the Lortmils can help you out in refitting your flying citadels and spelljammers.  We would be glad to refit them for you .  

Would you like an order of our new, tasty machine guns with that?  Or how about our world-famous tank turrets?  We've also got burning flamethrowers, fresh off the forges.


----------



## kaboom

I want a LOT of anti-air weapons, a few bomb bays and some spare parts.


----------



## Creamsteak

My Gnarley Rangers are going to order some satchel charges, hand grenades, flame throwers, rifles, sniper rifles, machine guns, shotguns, pistols, and we are debating whether chemical weapons are evil or not...

And we will be needing an air lift equal to the PL of Gnarley units after Edena posts the latest lists. 

(he he he... nobody knows what my REAL intentions are... do they... who am I after... am I after YOU? Maybe YOU! Or it could be YOU!)


----------



## kaboom

___________________________________
I think you have me listed in the total PL summary as having The Empire of the Bright Lands. That rightfully belongs to John Brown. 
___________________________________

what PL summary?


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, kaboom.

At the end of the claims section there is a list of total PLs per player and some of the lands they control.  The last time I checked, I was listed as having the Empire of the Bright Lands.

Also, you and my allies all have room for village sized embassies in my lands.  Let me know if you are claiming them.  They are great places for repairs and to showcase your lands.  (For example, I imagine Gnomework's embassy may have a few advisors on technology.  Yours may have information on how to hire your ships for moving people and goods.  A leisurely cruise aboard one of your ships might become popular among the wealthy.  Plus your inflight meals would probably be a lot better than airline food.)


----------



## Creamsteak

Can I just state that I take up embassies wherever I can get em'?

I got lost as to who and where they are, so I just accept all those offers and send minor nobles that want the jobs to those places. I offer an embassy to everyone as well.


----------



## William Ronald

creamsteak:

Thanks for accepting the embassy.  Make it into whatever you want.  (Considering Delrune, maybe a nice elven woodland motif.)

William Ronald

Kaboom:

You might want to consider altering the ships to allow some to become bombadiers.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Lists Post for Turn 3 - Completed*

Here is the Lists Post for Turn 3.

  As said before, some of you are in for a shock, some a pleasant shock, and some an unpleasant shock.

  Enjoy!

  - - -


  THE LISTS POST - TURN 3

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 3

  3rd Month of the IR 

  8th Month of the Oeridian Year 


  5th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  EDENA OF NEITH - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5  
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  (DEAD) Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  (DEAD)  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances
  NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) (ALIVE) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL)  Original PL 30, Current PL 33  
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 7
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 23
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 27)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Pseudeonatural Detrachan (Planars, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks (Planars, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars, neutral)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil)  PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 56
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1)

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow)

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) Original PL 15, Current PL 14
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 6, Current PL 6
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4)

  - - - 

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Ghosts and others, good and neutral) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Eagles and others, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (WIPED OUT, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 1
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 4
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY CREAMSTEAK

  - Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  - Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MM, good and neutral) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 25

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 4
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 6
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  RECONQUERED BY DAGGER

  - Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 0

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 18
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 23
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 18
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 7
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but few good) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 15
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 5

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 8
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 0
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 20
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) (MODERATE LOSSES)  Original PL 20, Current PL 18

  CONQUESTS

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (CONVERTED TO EVIL)  PL 2
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 1
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 4

  - - -

  EDENA OF NEITH

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 (INTACT)
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 100, Current PL 80

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 20

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) (DEVASTATED, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 8

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) (WIPED OUT, LFMR) (M)  Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2 (OUT OF CONTROL)

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 3
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  RECONQUERED BY  FESTY DOG

  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Planars (Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (NA) Original Oerthian PL 230, Current Oerthian PL 214, Current Torilian PL 540

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psion 20th / epic metamind 10th / sorceress 10th / shadow adept 10th / dreamweaver 10th, epic 100, Shade template, alignment neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL  22
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 26

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 12

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 6
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 7

  RECONQUERED BY FORSAKEN ONE

  - Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Giants of the Jotens (Giants of every kind, slaves of every type, kind) (DEVASTATED) (M)  Original PL 5, Current PL 2

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 50, Current PL 46
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  (The Eastern League) 

   Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  (The Iron League) 

   Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) (ALIVE) PL 7

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 28
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 9
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current  PL 6
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 6


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 23

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 9
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 10
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 6
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 27
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 13
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 6

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 29
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 31
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 25
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 25

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (ALIVE) PL 6

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) (INTACT, LFMR) (LL)  Original PL 20, Current PL 11

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 15, Current PL 7

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 13
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 4

  RECONQUERED BY KALANYR

  - Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED,  LFMR) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED, LFMR ) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Giants of the Barrier Peaks (Giants of every evil kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED, LFMR) (M)  Original PL 6, Current PL 3
  - Giants of the Crystalmists (Giants of every evil kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L)  Original PL 7, Current PL 3
  - Giants of the Hellfurnaces (Giants of every evil kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L)  Original PL 8, Current PL 4

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil)  (INTACT) PL 10

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Monsters (Monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 15
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (INTACT, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 20
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 32
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) (INTACT, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 7
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S)  Original PL 2, Current PL 4

  CONQUESTS BY MAUDLIN

  - Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
   - Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (WIPED OUT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL  1
  - Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1


  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  Seven Shadowlords, Chosen of Melkor, who make The Shadow Council, each has a power level of 2 including magic items and Chosen Of Melkor template. 

  Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, female drow, Enchantress 8 / Rogue 6 / / Arcane Trickster 10 / Shadow Adept 10, chaotic evil) PL 3

  Undead (undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons (NPC, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon, Sorcerer 6) PL 2                   
  Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow (NPC, 38 Hit Dice, chaotic evil) PL 2
  Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, Shade human lich, wizard 16 / Arcane Devote 5 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10, neutral evil) PL 2
  Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade human, cleric 18 / wizard 11 / shadow adept 10 / cleric 2, evil) PL 2
  Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil) PL 2
  Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade lich human, Wizard 19 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10, neutral evil) PL 2

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 52
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) (SHADOW NATION, SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (TOTAL KILL) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 0

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) PL 7

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few goods) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 17
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 7

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 14
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 18
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 2
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 20
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 7
  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) (MODERATE LOSSES)  Original PL 20, Current PL 26

  CONQUESTS BY SERPENTEYE

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR)  PL 2
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 12

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 5

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 17

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) (ALIVE) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 30
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 45
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 35)

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of  the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (BASE FORCE INTACT, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, LFMR, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, LFMR, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Plunder from the City of the Gods (Assorted high technological items) PL 4

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 19

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
   Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 5
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current  PL 3
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 2

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY WILLIAMS 

  - Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (DEVASTATED) (S)  Original PL 4, Current PL 2

   RECONQUERED BY WILLIAMS

  - Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 32

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  -  

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 107 + 17
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Planar Pseudeonatural Destrachans/Psuedeonatural Dire Sharks/Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks, Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 86 + 15
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, The Coalition of Light and Shadow) PL 66 + 18
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrunian Alliance, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 45 + 18
  DAGGER (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Eladrin, Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 47 + 15
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 99 + 19
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 174 + 18
   EDENA OF NEITH (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 100 + 17
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 64 + 15
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils)  224 + 41 (+ 540 (270 Oerthian) still in Realmspace)
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 93 + 17
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 59 + 26
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 83 + 20
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 227 + 18
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 76 + 48
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 100 + 20
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 100 + 38
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 + 6
  SERPENTEYE (Planar Devils, Yugoloths, Efreet, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 174 + 18
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 56 + 16
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 70 + 19
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 119 + 19
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons) 24 + 22
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 83 + 16
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 44 + 12

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE

Alyx 5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Anabstercorian 3 (INTACT)
Black Omega 6 (MINOR LOSSES)
Creamsteak 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Dagger 6 (INTACT)
Darkness 5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Mr Draco 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Edena of Neith  5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Festy Dog 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Forrester 6 (INTACT)
Forsaken One 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
GnomeWorks 2 (DEVASTATED)
John Brown 6 (INTACT)
Kaboom 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Kalanyr 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Maudlin 3 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Sollir Furryfoot 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Turrosh Mak 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Uvenelei 5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Valkys 6 (INTACT)
William Ronald 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Zelda 0 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE

Alyx 8
Anabstercorian 2
Black Omega 8
Creamsteak 8
Dagger 8
Darkness 8
Mr Draco 8
Edena of Neith  6
Festy Dog 8
Forrester 20
Forsaken One 8
GnomeWorks 20
John Brown 8
Kaboom 8
Kalanyr 8
Maudlin 6
Lord Melkor (Talos) 18
Rhialto 4
Serpenteye 8
Sollir Furryfoot 6
Turrosh Mak 8
Uvenelei 8
Valkys 4
William Ronald 8
Zelda 8

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE

Alyx 2
Anabstercorian 6
Black Omega 2
Bonedagger 2
Creamsteak 4
Dagger 2
Darkness 2
Mr Draco 2
Edena of Neith  2
Festy Dog 2
Forrester 14
Forsaken One 2
GnomeWorks 2
John Brown 2
Kaboom 2
Kalanyr 32
Maudlin 7
Lord Melkor (Talos) 13
Rhialto 2
Serpenteye 2
Sollir Furryfoot 2
Turrosh Mak 2
Uvenelei 3
Valkys 8
William Ronald 2
Zelda 2

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 2 (evil undead)
Black Omega 0 
Creamsteak 1 (good and neutral undead)
Dagger 0 
Darkness 2 (good undead)
Mr Draco 2 (evil undead)
Edena of Neith  2 (evil undead)
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 1 (good undead)
Forsaken One 2 (evil undead)
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 2 (evil undead)
Kaboom 2 (good undead)
Kalanyr 2 (evil undead)
Maudlin 2 (evil undead)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2 (evil undead)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 2 (evil undead)
Sollir Furryfoot 1 (evil undead)
Turrosh Mak 1 (evil undead)
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 2 (evil undead)
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE

Alyx  1
Anabstercorian  1
Black Omega  1
Creamsteak  1
Dagger  3
Darkness  1
Mr Draco  1
Edena of Neith  1
Festy Dog  1
Forrester  1
Forsaken One  1
GnomeWorks  1
John Brown  1
Kaboom  1
Kalanyr  2
Maudlin  1
Lord Melkor (Talos)  1
Rhialto  0 
Serpenteye  1
Sollir Furryfoot  2
Turrosh Mak  3
Uvenelei  2
Valkys  1
William Ronald  1
Zelda  1

  - - -

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE

Alyx  1
Anabstercorian  1
Black Omega  1
Creamsteak  1
Dagger  1
Darkness  1
Mr Draco  1
Edena of Neith  1
Festy Dog  1
Forrester  1
Forsaken One  1
GnomeWorks  1
John Brown  1
Kaboom  1
Kalanyr  1
Maudlin  1
Lord Melkor (Talos)  1
Rhialto  0
Serpenteye  1
Sollir Furryfoot  1
Turrosh Mak  1
Uvenelei  1
Valkys  1
William Ronald  1
Zelda  1

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1518
Anabstercorian 1502
Black Omega 1502
Creamsteak 1503
Dagger 1510.6
Darkness 1502
Mr Draco 1502
Edena of Neith  1502
Festy Dog 1502
Forrester 2100 and 1881
Forsaken One 1502
GnomeWorks 1881 and 1502
John Brown 1518.6
Kaboom 1541
Kalanyr 1502
Maudlin 1520
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1502
Rhialto 1502
Serpenteye 1502
Sollir Furryfoot 1502 
Turrosh Mak 1502
Uvenelei 1528.6
Valkys 1502
William Ronald 1502 
Zelda 1502


----------



## Forrester

Kalanyr has 32 points in the Magical Arms Race? So he, and his allies, have spent 320 points worth of PL on research in the first two turns? 

Yowza yowza yowza. Are you sure that's right? 

And Edena -- I guess you didn't get to my emails before ending Turn 2. So I guess we'll have to deal with Mr. Acererak in Turn 3. Probably a good starting point.


----------



## William Ronald

I am surprised Kalanyr has gotten so much research done with so much heavy fighting. I am not surprised that a lot of people took a hit in the PLs.  Turns 1 and 2 were pretty fierce.

Kalanyr, Festy Dog, and the Forsaken One:  Still talking to my allies.  A few may contact you.  I think we have to worry about Edena playing Vecna.  (No more Mister Nice Lich.)


----------



## Forrester

Yeah, I think Vecna is going to be  . . . . cross. 

Unless Edena was being honest when he put down his actions this turn for Vecna (all magical research). 

Hopefully my Torillian Seers can tell me what he's up to before he blows us all up.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The magical research numbers for Kalanyr are all too accurate.

  Why do you think it is that I said you never found the drow, when you attacked the western mountains on Turn 1?
  Remember that I said you encountered humanoids and giants only, and only a few of them, and they were pushovers?
  Remember when I said you finally realized the drow must be deep down, and you'd have to go down into the deep Underdark to find them?
  And you chose not to?

  What do you think they were doing all that time?
  They were not idle!
  And they had help, too.

  Too late, it would seem, your Seers and Mages are learning the truth.
  For at the rate they are going, they will be able to use 10th level magic on Turn 5.

  You wish to stop them?
  Well then, you must only break your cease-fire, table the peace process, then break through the massive defenses Festy Dog and Forsaken One have up, then you must go down into the Underdark - THEIR territory and home - and fight them.

  And of course if Forrester tries this, he can hardly deal with the drow and with Acererak both.

  Kalanyr, is a very clever player.  If I were you, I'd be careful, or you may find yourselves on the sacrificial altars of Lolth long before your time!

  - - -

  Edena was being honest about what Vecna was going to do.
  But Edena, like the rest of you, is entitled to change his mind concerning what Vecna is going to do, SO LONG AS HE DOES IT PRIOR TO THE START OF TURN 3 ON WEDNESDAY.
  After that, your Moderator would be cheating if he changed Vecna's doings.

  I gave that as an example so the template would be clearly understood by all.
  I intend, now that I KNOW the Lists, to change my priorities, and Vecna is doing something else.

  But I am still required to state (to myself, in this case, for it is always secret, but I am honest) what I am allocating to the Arms Races.
  I must state (in secret to those appropriate) if I'm sharing technology.
  I must OPENLY post what forces are where, and how many PLs are in each, out of my roster of forces.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr

For the research: Why on earth else would you have been doing so well against an approx 300 PL in defencible terrain  force which was what you were attacking? The research is not to be used against anyone we have a truce with it is more of a self-defense measure. (Vecna for 1, Solistarim for 2, Forrester the overpowered Torillian for 3 (No offence meant forrester but since I am a bad guy and you have more power than most of the Baddies on Oerth put together I am sure you understand)  I have no intention of putting everyone on the sacrificial altars, the drow need foes to keep their edge sharp after all.  We are highly unlikely to attack with 10th level magic, I have far better things to put it too.

We are still interested in the Truce and a permanent peace (on this you have my OOC word, since you can't trust my In Character word unless you are a certain fae), after all the Solistarim and AnabisaplateofCalamari are foes I would rather deal with.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Please note that I have made a change to the lists above, so you might wish to check the PL of the Dark Union.

  Serpenteye states I missed his statement of 24 PL devoted to advancing civilization.
  I agree, and have awarded him those 24 points.
  This has increased the PL of the Dark Union by 60 PL, which puts it closer (but still short) of Kaboom's current total.

  I would like to make a note to Forrester:

  You can see for yourself how quickly PLs are rising.
  You have a chance, while you are the superpower, to do something to make a difference.
  But if they sit, and do not fight, and they build up their civilization, soon you will be only just another power on the map.

  Of course, when people start obtaining 10th level magic, the wholesale destruction that will follow will reduce PLs by a fair amount ...

  And no, nobody is close to having nuclear weapons.
  The closest thing to that is what the Lortmil Technomancy has now:  crude tanks,, machine guns, early aircraft, and the other weapons employed in World War One.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Heh.  Perhaps those beautiful feminine drow clergy of Lolth are desirable and exciting after all.
  They certainly are diplomatic!  

  Hehe (no insult intended to you, of course, Kalanyr.)

  I think the drow are telling you, very politely and gently, that if you leave them alone, they will not order the Azure Sea out of it's bed, to flood the central Sheldomar River Valley as far north as Gran March.


----------



## Kalanyr

No offense taken Edena.

Yes that was pretty much the intent of my message. If you leave us alone we will not be aggressive to anyone except Anabsquidface who I have come to dislike intensively.


----------



## Maudlin

I think there's a wee mistake in my base strength, Edena, it's about 30 PL short of the total.

To be honest, that had me in a huff for a few moments, I thought I had lost 37 PL to a bunch of upstart 3 PL nations, phew 

Also, um.. did you intend your ruling on Kaboom's ships to be a limitation? The man has 227 base PL after all, that's enough to load up the entire Dark Union along with his own troops  Or did you mean just the base PL of the sub-nation that has the flying citadels?

Otherwise I think bringing them down has a 0% chance of success. Fully loaded and assuming the troops on the ground can use 1/3rd of their PL, that would take a 1362 PL force on the ground just to get even odds... And I've fought only 10-to-1 battles so far and still got drubbed  Even more realistic numbers (30 each) would take 180 PL on the ground, or almost the entire Dark Union in one place (seems I'm using them as a benchmark ).

Creamsteak - that's nobody at all, just an unclaimed forest.


----------



## Kalanyr

N/M Dumb mistake on my part.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Edena, in light of recent developments, the e-mail I sent you regarding my troop placements is *NULL* and *VOID.*  I'll be sending you a new e-mail this afternoon.


----------



## Black Omega

Interlude
Coalition of Light and Shadow
Siobhan's Study - Highfolk

Bright and perky early in the morning for once the little fae is looking out the window over the courtyard, where returning troops and being healed and reorganized.  She's dressed for riding, high boots, tight pants, poofy blouse.

"Morre!  Get in here!  I have some things to catch up on before riding, now that peace is being given a chance!  Truce, yay!"

Yawning, the poor, overworked page strumbles in, sitting down and ready to write.

Siobhan hhmmss "Ok..first off, to Archcleric Hazen of Veluna.  Greetings on this happy day.  The truce couldn't have come at a better time for us to regroup and reequip.  I've been looking over your offer of an embassey.  Sounds kalideoscopic!  We will dispatch people to prepare the site given us.  I trust our turning the area into a light forest with a pool and open glade won't present any troubles for the more technologically obssessed.  Who knows, if the UC or Toril is there as well, we might have quite a bit more to talk about.  Best regards, Siobhan Silirevnur, Emissary of the Seelie, Glittering White Flame of Titania."

"And on to Perrenland..."  the silverhaired fae continues "Azaghul Doomhammer.  Greetings, I hope this technological industrializing is going smoothly for you.  Please keep in mind that Vevce Forest and Highfolk will remain technologically free but for the rest, have a party!  Please also note, we've received complaints from people downwind of your worksites with regards to the smell and fumes.  We're sending some druids down there to look into the matter and offer assistence.  Best regards, Siobhan Silirevnur."

"And last!  My Dearest Kalanyr,  Thanks so much for the poem.  Quite unexpected sappy fun from an eternally evil spawn of the black abyss.  Please find accompanying some Pixie Brandy (no, it's NOT made form pixies).   I trust you will be at the truce conference?  I will be and hope to finally have a chance to meet you there.  Warmest regards, Siobhan."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena I have two major problems with your pl list concerning Shade Empire:

1 You have forgotten about my NPC`s,  The Shadowlords, they were worthy 14 pl  I believe, it makes quite a diffrence!

2 We didn`t kill all people in County of Urnst, like we didn`t in Greyhawk! They are enslaved and being transformed into Shade, actually the condensation of Shadowstuff is becoming so great in Shadow Throne, that it corrupts ones that stay there for a longer time, like Shadowlands Taint! 

By the way Edena you handled situation with Iuz quite well, I never intended on giving him Greyhawk, just wanted to make him attack Kevellond League.

TO Maudlin

Shade sent you congratulations, they really liked your cleansing of  Iron League of the weak and soft followers of the light. Wonderful job, your hatred is inspiring!Can we open  embassy in your lands and send your ambassador to Shadow Throne! And we offer help against Torillians, but the time has not come yet to make war with them!

To all allies of The Shade!

We want to make embassies in your lands! And please send ambassadors to our lands. And our ambassadors will gladly share wonderous Shade transformation with everyone who wants to embrace dark purity!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To the enemies of The Shade!

You are lucky! You have been spared the wrath of Shadow! We will follow the truce, we will stop spreading Shadow on neighbouring lands! We will stop when Torillians want to make Oerth their colony! They are the real threat, not Vecna! We are waiting for peace offers and suggest exchanging prisoners.


----------



## Mr. Draco

embassy grounds (about 400m x 400m) are offerred to any and all nations who are willing to form a non-agression pact with us (Dark Union) & who also attend the peace conference.

edena, we will begin building our emabssies wherever we are offerred room.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*PC.*

Yay I finally got to making up the levels of my PC, and it's nothing Fancy 

20th level Psion of all diciplines(x6): 120 level
10th level Epic Metamind                : 130 level
10th level sorceress                       : 140 level
10th level Shadow Adept               : 150th level
10th level DreamWeaver                : 160th level
_________________________________________
DreamWeaver is a Seelie Prestige Class from Mythical Races. I just picked up the traits from my sweet Unseelie allies  And the Shadow Adept PrC I thank Lord Melkor for as he teached me the secret of shade transformation.  

Edena. My Queen Vaeregoth is a Formian Queen of Epic mental proportions with a shade template now.
I Consider my PC to be balanced. It has searched the deepest regions and secrets of the mind and found balance between the forces of light (seelie PrC) and the forces of darkness (Adept).

Vaeregoth stands in the Twilight between good and evil and believes in the will and rightiousness of the Swarm. 
I shall not be denied.


----------



## The Forsaken One

We of the UA will not have any embassies in our lands for now. We wish to keep out of the fray and want to see what happens so we can act correctly. We do not wish to make any violent mistakes. And if anyone wants to make a violent mistake against us you will know the wrath of the Swarms.

Vaeregoth will attend the peace convention along with a Unseelie ambasador. The mind flayers and neogi will remain abcent since they remain reluctant about your trustworthyness and the possibility for peace. But they are well in my control and Kalanyr and Vaeregoth do not fear any danger from the convention since they feel they can handle themselves very well if any danger should occur. 

We want to remain in the underdark and our mountain territories. I hope you respect our claims and will remain out of our grounds now. We do not allow anyone to pass over our territory without paying for it. We trust no-one and re remain together with the 3 we have now who'm we have always been able to trust.
We will remain our previous ties but we do not side with anyone for now for we seek balance.
But as always, if you seek a conflict you shall have it. We have shown our capability of destruction in the armidio rainforest and the raising of the Sterich Keoland and Yeomanry regions. And that was with 1/3rd of our strengh. We made it hopefully very clear we do not like to be disturbed.

When and where will this covention take place?

And William, you never fought Kalanyr or any serious amounts of Festy. You have been solely fighting my forces and Festies Spelljammer fleet. Festy and Kalanyr have remained for 95% out of the conflict. I hope this makes a little impression that I have been standing almost solely against the onslaught you brought and I still stand atop of the ruins with 110 PL ready to keep the carnage going. I hope this makes you think about what you can really really really have coming down from those mountains if you really want it that bad. So I think a treaty between our forces would come very much in handy for you since I think you don't want to face our full force from the west and the shades and DU from the east. But I think you realise this all to well. And if we make it to 10th level magic I'm sure you do not wants us to be hostile towards you since you attacked us we might still feel that we might still have a score to settle so I hope you will show some good will on this and things might become a bit more peacefull amongst the broken peaks and barrens of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists.

Vaeregoth awaits your reply personally atop the cliffs overlooking Loftwick in the Yeomanry.


----------



## Serpenteye

*The Peace conference*

______
When and where will this covention take place? 
______

The peace conference is held now and during turn 3 in the city of Chathold in Almor in the Dark Union. All delegates will be provided with lavish accomodations adapted to their culture and taste. The banquets will be serving everything from poached eladrin to roasted yugoloth and vegetable curry and a variety of other excuisite dishes from around the multiverse. See the marble halls of the great runied Peloran cathedral. Enjoy the nightly view over the haunted ruins of Old Chathold. Listen to the heavenly choirs of crying imprisoned celestials in the kitchens of the local governor. Bathe in the crystal clear waters of the Denzak gulf, nevermind the occasional corpse floating down the rivers from the abandoned battlefields of Nyrond and the Flinty Hills.

Welcome, and take part in shaping our new futures.


----------



## William Ronald

*Truce accepted*

To Kalanyr, the Forsaken One, and Festy Dog:

I fully accept the truce. Our people will remain where they are and I believe you will keep your people where they are.  As a show of good faith, I will share tech (of a non-military nature) this coming turn.  (No attacks, therefore I will share tech with you and ask my allies to do so as well.  Peace should be profitable.) Also, I would like to offer you some embassy space and talk about possible trade.

I do agree Anabstercorian popping up everywhere is a threat. Also, Edena is going ot play Vecna now. 

I figured you were doing some intensive research, but thought that my allies and I were holding on by our bare nails.  Well, we have a lot to work on in our lands.  Let us avoid misintreprepting each other.

I fully welcome the truce. Each of your characters will be given, in another sign of good faith 40 barrels of wine, ale, or brandy as desired. 



Serpenteye:  My allies are still considering the peace conference proposal.  I will try to get back to you on it.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena... I am still confused. I may keep miscommunicating this, but on turn 0, turn 1, and turn 2 my forces from the Gnarley forest were moving to and staying in the Lortmills (suppossedly to defend them at first, but this was part of the Orc ploy, and then this unit continued to train there with Gnomeworks weapons)

They appear to be poisoned by the shade... but this does not make sense to me. The shade attacked an empty forest, I thought they were supposed to have overan it easily.

-----------------------

Edena I have LFMR on most of my territories. I declared only two territories that were actually participating in this part. The Loftwoods Magic Tower, and the Amedio Rainforest.

-----------------------

And Edena...

Serpenteye is offering to lose 3 PL from somewhere in his forces to trade me adamantium and mithral.

So can he do that. Can he sacrifice 3 PL from somewhere in his forces and I get a little 3 PL tag to add on to any unit of mine I want that says "Mithral and Adamantium Weapons".


----------



## kaboom

The Sky-Sea League has desided that the best way to win this war is to stay out of it. We will not attack you if you don't attack us.


----------



## Forrester

May I ask who precisely has ferries? Good guys *and* bad guys.


----------



## William Ronald

Forrester,

The faerie folk are divided between Black Omega (good and neutral) and Valkys (evil and neutral).

As for transportation, if you were using ferry in that sense, Kaboom and Dagger seem to have the best transportation.

William


----------



## Kalanyr

Waves. I am sharing tech with the following I am making this public, this is also I list of all those I hope to keep at truce with.

 Kevellond League,Turosh Mak, Coalition of Light and Shadow,Forsaken One,Festy,Sollir,Valkys,Iuz,Shade
Darkness, Uvenelei,Gnomeworks , Kaboom, Zelda, Dagger, and creamsteak ,Forrester.

Kalanyr will be attending the peace conference.

 Dear * Siobhan *,_
                                   I will indeed be attending the peace conference, I hope to see you there. Oh and as for the eternally evil dark spawn of the Abyss comment I have been around a long time I have seen Solar  Blackguards and Pit Fiend Holy Liberators. Thank you for the brandy.  Ok so the Pit Fiends became Eladrin or Planetars and the Solar Abyssal Lords but who's counting?   _ 
                               Looking forward to seeing you 
                                "Eternally Evil Dark Spawn of the Abyss"

 Archcleric Hazen ,
                            My thanks for the wine, with this message I am sending 50 Bottles of Vintage Drow Wine (Year 0) by Greyhawk reckoning. I don't recommend drinking too much of it at a time.
                                             I will see you at the peace treaty
                                                  Kalanyr


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

We Shade, also offer the truce and we will exchange technology with our enemies with the expection of Forrester.

TO Forrester:

You won`t deceive us, Butcher of Evereska! We know of your trachery and we will soon reveal it to all of Oerth! I congratulate you, it was a smart plan, first you order your own robots( who else could bring them to Oerth) to wreak havoc, then you smash them and make yourself a savior! It seems that you changed your mind about not interfering into affairs of Oerth, but it is not the first time you change your mind! First you kill millions of elves, then you subdue and marry their Queen and you make them a part of your decadent society, you make them breed with stinking humanoids and disgusting abominations are born, like this bitch you call your daughter! I am curious, do the proud elves of Celene know about it! And Turrosh Mak, but wait, knowing you you propably made him your lower, didn`t you! We will reveal everything at the conference, goodbye!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Whoa!*

That wins my vote for most vicious in-character insult on another player.  Anyway, getting in character again...

I don't drink wine.  I prefer fermented cerebral fluid.  But I'll be at your peace conference.  I think you'll find me very reasonable.  I will even, should you desire, come unarmed and psionically dampened.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  Your Moderator has been very busy these last few days.
  Which is why you have received no answers to your e-mails.  You will (answers to all 31 of them, and counting.)
  Also, I have not read anything on the boards in the last two days - I will.

  When people began specifically stating that armies with SPECIFIC Point Values were moving to specific locations, I knew I had a problem.
  This did not occur in the 1st or 2nd IR, and was never a consideration there.
  However, here it was, and here it would stay.

  For if a Player can move, say, 20 PL in forces to Furyondy, then he or she can:

  Move 20 other armies of varying PLs to 20 other places on the map.

  And there are 25 players, each of whom could move their own 20 armies (or more) to any of 20 (or more) places on the map.

  Sort of like Axis and Allies, or Risk, except with not 6 people, but 26 people, and over 100 countries on the map.

  My answer:

  I printed out Maudlin's original map.
  I taped it together.
  I went to Northwest Blueprint, and enlarged it to 3 feet by 5 feet.

  I created, by hand and manual writing of names, over 550 cardboard chits to represent the Players of Armies (not the armies themselves!.)
  I gathered 300 pennies, to represent a value of 1 PL each, and I intend to gather 700 more.
  I hand-made several hundred cardboard markers representing 5 PL, 10 PL, 20 PL, 50 PL, and 100 PL.

  Now, I have the War Room set up, and I will know exactly where every army on the board is.
  I will even go so far as to state, at the beginning of each Turn, after Turn 3, where all your armies are.

  However, where they are during the Turn is your responsibility.
  You must keep track of your armies - if you e-mail me or post to the board a question concerning where one of your armies is, I will answer it, but I do not wish several hundred of these requests coming in per Turn.
  I would suggest all of you bookmark the URL of Maudlin's map (the first URL in the Lists post.)
  I would even recommend you print it out, and tape it together, if possible.

  This is war, and in war armies move around, and you must work with me on this - I have done a great deal of work to make sure I can represent all of your armies, their strength, where they are, and what they are doing.
  Now, you must do your part and tell me what they are doing, who they are fighting, and you must attempt to keep track of where your armies are.
  And, if possible, you ought to make the effort to keep track of where your enemy's armies are!

  (Note - moving your armies is a public thing.  It should be posted on the boards, and I will extend the Turns to allow as many posts as needed for this purpose.)

  If you do not know where an enemy's armies are, and wish to know, e-mail me and I will tell you.

  If this sounds messy, it is.
  However, the IR was always messy.
  Messy is good.
  Messy is fun.
  And war is always chaotic, and IRL people often did not know the whole picture, or where the Other Side's armies where.
  In a massive interstellar, interplanar war such as the one you maniacs are creating, with 26 competing powers in play, such confusion would be quite normal.

  Your Moderator has spent a lot of time to create a War Room where he can deal with the complexity of this IR.
  Now, help me, and stick with me, and let us have ourselves a massive kick-the-rear-end interstellar war!

  Oh yes, I have a new rule.
  You will like the new rule.
  At least, some of you will.

  When armies fight, I must adjudicate who wins, right?
  Well then, to be reasonable, I shall roll dice, ala Axis and Allies style.
  Each of your 1 PL gets a roll on a d6, and hits on a 1, and gets a defense, and hits on a 1.

  (Which means, a 90 PL army fighting a 90 PL army is going to take a lot of dice rolling on my part ...)

  But there are mitigating factors involving that dice rolling I spoke of.

  For every 10 PL you have gained in the Technological Arms Race, your attack goes up by 1.
  For every 20 PL you have gained in the Technological Arms Race, your defense goes up by 1.

  If you gain 10th level magic, your attack goes up by 2, and your defense goes up by 2.

  So, if you are a Power with a PL of 8 in the technological arms race, you attack (hit) on a 1, and defend on a 1.
  If your PL in the technological race is 15, you hit on a 2, and defend on a 1.
  If you are able to throw 10th level magic, and have a 25 in the technological arms race, you hit on a 4, and defend on a 4.

  In other words (as the above numbers show clearly) you should not take on rifles with swords.
  You should not take on tanks with swords.
  You should not take on B52 Flying Fortresses with swords.
  You should not take on 10th level magic with normal magic (not if you can help it.)

  The Lortmil Technomancy began the game with technology much more advanced than everyone else.
  So did the Shadow Empire.
  I am going to adjust their PL in the Technological Arms race drastically upward to account for this (by about 15 points.)

  This will even take care of GnomeWorks question of what he could do with nuclear weapons.
  For you see, you need a PL of about 40 in the technological arms race to have nuclear weapons.
  That means, if your army attacked, it would have an attack (a roll of 1d6 for each of it's PLs) of 4, and a defense of 2.
  In other words, it would hit most of the time.
  Which is what nuclear weapons tend to do.

  And no, GnomeWorks does not have nuclear weapons yet, and isn't even close to having them.
  This is just to simulate what will happen, when he does get them.

  All armies that engage in combat must go through one round of rolls, attack and defense, before they can break off (which means, in the theoretical nuclear scenario above, the army with nukes will obliterate most of the enemy army on that one round ...)
  After one side or the other has lost a quarter of it's strength, I will state this on the boards, and ask if retreat is desired.

  Incidentally, Planars attack on a 2, and defend on a 2 at the start (and go up from there.)
  Undead attack on a 2, and defend on a 2.
  Constructs attack on a 2, and defend on a 2.
  Monsters attack on a 2, and defend on a 2.
  These guys are just simply better at fighting than the average human, humanoid, or demihuman.

  Forrester's army attacks on a 2, and defends on a 2.  They are genetically modified superhumanoids.

  All of the above benefit from improvements in technology (Planars with machine guns are more effective than Planars with swords), and they all benefit from 10th level magic (Undead who can melt an opponent into goo with a thought are better than slow stumbling zombies), just like everything else benefits.

  I wonder if this article will get any OMGs ...

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Hmmm*

The War Room thingie is like... Cool 

The new rules... hmmm I think I just prefer the Judgement and rulings of yourself as a moderator and DM. Keeps things in a kind of story and and let's you make some very interesting changes in the story and plot that's called the IR. I think of this as a interactive story. But I think this dice thing goes 1 to far. The damage and the Battles and outcomes I trust to the DM not to the dice like I said. I like strange things and I like that you have a nice story to run and to alter and that you have influence and THE say in this IR.

I'm against this rolling thing but heck if all and yoursefla re in favor I'll just come along with it then. But I like your creative playstyle and the way your run it. Keeps things suprising and unexpected. You keep it interesting and the story going and things balanced. No the die.... I see that often enough and I like to play by someones creativity now for a change and I think you do really really well and I'd personally like it to stay that way.

   Best Regards Kris~


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena*

Something is wrong with your e-mail. This is a copy of a message I got after sending an e- mail to you:

________
From :    
Mail Delivery Subsystem <MAILER-DAEMON@bright04.icomcast.net>  

To :    
ecaf99@hotmail.com 

Subject :    
Returned mail: see transcript for details  

Date :    
Tue, 26 Feb 2002 02:51:19 -0500 (EST)  

  Reply  Reply All  Forward    Delete  Put in Folder...InboxSent MessagesDraftsTrash CanIR e-mailsOld e-mails   Printer Friendly Version  

The original message was received at Tue, 26 Feb 2002 02:51:16 -0500 (EST)
from lb-ldap-155.icomcast.net [172.20.3.155]

   ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
<anora@comcast.net>
    (reason: 550 5.1.1 unknown or illegal user: anora@comcast.net)

   ----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to msgstr01.icomcast.net:
>>> RCPT To:<anora@comcast.net> NOTIFY=FAILURE,DELAY
ORCPT=rfc822;anora@comcast.net
<<< 550 5.1.1 unknown or illegal user: anora@comcast.net
550 5.1.1 <anora@comcast.net>... User unknown


Reporting-MTA: dns; bright04.icomcast.net
Received-From-MTA: DNS; lb-ldap-155.icomcast.net
Arrival-Date: Tue, 26 Feb 2002 02:51:16 -0500 (EST)

Original-Recipient: rfc822;anora@comcast.net
Final-Recipient: RFC822; anora@comcast.net
Action: failed
Status: 5.1.1
Remote-MTA: DNS; msgstr01.icomcast.net
Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 550 5.1.1 unknown or illegal user: anora@comcast.net
Last-Attempt-Date: Tue, 26 Feb 2002 02:51:19 -0500 (EST)

_____________

I sent the same mail (about the armsraces) to your other adress. Did you get it?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Whoa-ho!*

Awesome!  This is really amazing, Edena.  I'm astounded at the effort you're putting in to this.  I promise that for my part, I'll do everything I can to make your job easier.

I assume that there's no fixed way of determining 'damage' - You compare all of the various attack and defense results and just sort of wing it?  That's probably for the best - You're darn good at winging it.

Also, what sort of attack and damage values do us 120 level PC's have?


----------



## Forrester

A couple points: 

1) My guess is, Edena, that you will make defense rough adjustments for when someone is attacking someone who is very "dug in" to their position, correct?

2) The Gnomes, the Shade, and the UC start with 1800s technology on Oerth. And we've all been proceeding at the same pace, it seems (though there have been some drastic differences in cultural advancement -- but that only affects overall PL, and not attack/defense, as I understand it). Am I correct in saying that the overall technological boost is reflected in PLs already? 

The point is that it's a bit odd that the Gnomes attack/defend on a '1' with flintlocks, while some human force (or whomever) attack/defend on a '1' with swords. The Gnomes/Shades/UC have medium-level tech, and so perhaps should start with the attack/defense levels of '2'. 

And the genetically engineered UC, using flintlocks, perhaps an attack/defense level of '3'. Not trying to bias things in favor of the UC -- just maybe making a useful suggestion that helps things make more sense.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena you haven`t responded to my concerns about pl listing of Shadow Empire:


1 You have forgotten about my NPC`s, The Shadowlords, they were worthy 14 pl I believe, it makes quite a diffrence! 

2 We didn`t kill all people in County of Urnst, like we didn`t in Greyhawk! They are enslaved and being transformed into Shade, actually the condensation of Shadowstuff is becoming so great in Shadow Throne, that it corrupts ones that stay there for a longer time, like Shadowlands Taint! 

I am not power hungry, actually my faction was a main victim of the power inflation before second Oerthian IR, in the first, unfinished one we were third most powerful faction.

By the way are you aware of the fact that some factions will have undead and planars in their main fighting force, for example Vecna, Acerak or The Shade, and I don`t mean Arms races? As far as Sahde are concerned, I think that around of 30% of our power level are undead and planars. And I am sure entire Acerak`s Army are undead.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Who else is interested in technological exchange with The Shade besides:
Maudlin
Serpenteye/Draco
Iuz
Kalanyr
Festy Dog
Forsaken One
Sollir(sp?)


----------



## Maudlin

Wow... do you have a digital camera or something? I'd like to see that Playground of the Gods thing 

One question - is that attack/defense system instead of or cumulative with the rise in power level through industrialization? 

Instead of is more balanced, I'd think. Big nations would get more punch out of their high PLs, while it offsets the current inconsistency that hugely expansive empires are industrialised *easier* than small, compact realms.

That being said, I agree with the Forsaken one that I was just fine with your adjudication. Fergodssake don't give yourself more work!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I agree that 'inviting Vecna himself would be too dangerous, but what if he sends an ambassador?

Forrester you haven`t replied to the message Shade sent you, where are your manners?


----------



## Forrester

*NOTE EDITS BELOW!*

Just dug this up from Turn #1:

0 indicates your country has primitive firearms. 
3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy. 
6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons. 
9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons. 
12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons. 
15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry. 
18 indicates World War One technology. 
21 indicates early World War Two technology. 
24 indicates late World War Two technology. 
27 indicates nuclear weapons. 
30 indicates ICBMs. 
33 indicates thermonuclear weapons. 
36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons. 
39 indicates your first space shot. 
41 indicates your first moon landing. 
45 indicates your first smart weapons. 
48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons. 
51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile defense shield. 
*
[HEAVILY EDITED NOW THAT I LEARNED HOW TO READ]
*

1) I gather that if a defender is heavily "dug in" then he might get some sort of defensive boost? Perhaps some proportion of his units might get a bump in defensive strength? 

2) Just read the part above about giving the Gnomes and the Shade +15 to the starting tech level. Given that my people are starting at the same point as the Gnomes/Shade, I should have +15 to my starting tech level as well, correct? 

So, assuming I'm at around 23 in tech level this turn, my genetically engineered humanoids fighting with early 20th century technology will have an attack value of +4, and a defense value of +3. 

The Shade and the Gnomes will have an attack value of +3 and a defense of +2. 

Vecna will have an attack value of +4 and a defense of +4 (due to the legions of Undead + 10th level magic). 

Just want confirmation . . . will be necessary for all of us before we allocate our resources. 

And a final question: What happens when everyone's attack/defense bonuses go above '6'? Poor six-sided dice . . . 


Forrester


----------



## Uvenelei

Yeah, I too wanna see the room where the fate of the world is going to be played out. 
I'm alright with the dice if that's the way you want to do it. In the end, it still boils down to the same thing: both quality and quantity are important. However, don't reduce everything to numbers and chance. The storytelling is far more important and fun.


----------



## Creamsteak

To Serpenteye/Mr. Draco...

I accept this treaty,

A peace treaty of the fighting between me and you till the end of turn 3.

I give up the Grandwoods (PL 1), but I get to withdraw my men into Delrune and Calrune.

I give up the Celadon Forest (PL 1), but I get to withdraw my men into Delrune and Calrune.

You give me 3 PL of Adamantine Weapons and Mithral Armors/Shields.

I looked it over again, and I completely agree to these terms.

(Statistics results)
Grandwood Forest becomes Purple (No PL)
Celadon Forest becomes Purple (No PL)
Calrune is Reinforced (2 PL moved)
Adamantine and Mithral are attached to the Giant Eagle Riders unit (+ 3 PL)

Done deal as soon as you agree.


----------



## Creamsteak

To Sollir,

We have not had much talk about this so I believe we are going to maintain a simple truce.

I will pull back my trebuchets that have been firing at the Riftcrag out of range. I halt any conflicts that are going on. All fighting is halted while Prisoners from both sides are exchanged. Food is shipped into your territory to deal with any starvation issues. Patrons from both of our armies are allowed to inspect the others prison facilities to make sure they are up to par, and generally afirm that both sides are not using POW's for experimentation, games, or slaves.

If this is agreeable, simply state so and it is done. This will last through the turn.


----------



## Creamsteak

To Edena, 

There are advantages to using the dice method. I agree that you need a difinitively fair way to decide conflicts. Dice work, random probability works. 

There are advantages to using a d6. A d6 are readily found anywhere, are the cheepest, and the most mass produced. A d6 are quickly read and can be rolled fast. 

There are advantages to using a d10 or a d20. I feel that these dice leave you more room for circumstances. You can add a +2 or -2 to favorable odds such as having the high ground. This lets you keep the feel of creativity being important valid. 

I believe that for each day of the turn that fighting occurs you should only have to roll a certain number of dice. I hate to reference risk, but Risk made use of this. In DnD only 8 opponents can attack one unit at a time under normal circumstances. This would be my basis for saying that you can only have 8/1 odds on rolling. So the cap would be that in a day only 8PL per PL can be rolled. 

That might be confusing... I'll do an example... 

Me and Sollir, lets say we have 25 PL on one side and 425 PL on the other side. That means Sollir could hit me with all 400 PL but that left over 25 is over the 8/1 cap so it is not possible for him to hit me with that part. I was thinking 8/1 per turn is the most a unit can be hit with.... That sounds fair enough, and still allows a large force to quickly dominate a small force, but maybe not all at once.... 

So if I had 1 PL and Sollir still had that 425 PL he could only use 8 PL against that 1 little unit...

So consider the d20, but you may just stick with the d6 because they are plentiful... and that is a major major major concern... 

And consider my 8/1 damage cap.... seems fair enough.... 

Anyone else feel anything about either of these?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*It doesn't really matter*

If Edena gets a mass-dice-rolling program, as he will if he is sensible, he could use seven sided dice and have all he needed and easily be able to roll them fast enough.  The tricky bit will be finding the right dice roller.

However, I do agree with the maximum 8 PL attackers to 1 PL defenders.  There are only so many people who can attack something at the same time.  It also keeps the whole idea of quality over quantity in evidence - You can't crush one man with a M4 and kevlar body plate using twenty orcs with axes, if the man knows what he's doing.


----------



## Creamsteak

Notice to Serpenteye...

Those Treaty Terms are Null till something is resolved.



> _Edena of Neith_
> 
> Edena here.
> 
> No.  He cannot.  He cannot lend PL like that.  Now, he could aid you
> by deploying armies in your lands, and their PL would be under his
> control, unless he specifically gave control of those armies to you.
> 
> But he cannot loan PLs like that.  He cannot trade PLs to you in
> return for adamantium.




I am asking for the game to be delayed (at least the two or three things involving me) if Serpenteye does not respond to this.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It is NOT my intent to replace the energy and euthusiastic roleplaying of the IR with dice.

  The point was to be able to handle having 400 armies running around fighting each other, all at once.

  I have set up a system that can, hopefully, handle that.

  Hopefully.

  What meaning is there if I, overwhelmed by posts and e-mails, see a post and just make an instant ruling off the cuff?
  That army is dead, or, that army is dead.
  This system enables me to think about it, see where the armies are, establish what parameters they are fighting each other under, and then allows me to make rulings based on that.

  The dice prevent me from simply saying - Oh, he's got 5 to your 2, so he loses 2 and you are destroyed.
  I wanted a chance factor.  And I wanted to create a way for YOU to create your own luck.

  You can do that.
  You advance technologically, your attacks and defenses improve (you started with + 12, not + 15, GnomeWorks, Melkor, Forrester.)
  You gain 10th level magic, your attacks improve further, and your defense improves.
  You hide in a forest, or defend from mountain ledges, or defend from the deeps of the earth, your defense improves.
  You post to me clever tactics and ideas, and your attacks and defenses improve.

  You roll over a 6, cumulative, and you kill more than 1 PL of enemy with that roll.
  You roll over a 12, cumulative, and you kill more than 2 PL of enemy with that roll.
  You roll over an 18, cumulative, and you kill more than 3 PL of enemy with that roll.

  The Robots of the Barrier Peaks have an attack 6, defense 5.
  Bissel has an attack 1, defense 1.

  That is why the Robots, SL 3, wiped Bissel, SL 3, out.

  The City of the Gods has an attack 6, defense 6.
  And 300 PL.
  So if they are awakened by raids, Gods help you all.

  I have modified the Lists to account for Melkor's NPCs, and added 12 points to the Technological Arms Race for GnomeWorks, Melkor, and Forrester, because all their armies started with tech levels in the late 19th century.
  They are all three now sitting at 20 PL in the Technological Arms Race.
  Are you SURE you wish to share technology with these three powers???
  After all, they only gain 1 point per turn if you do not share with them.
  If you continue to share with them, you will advance them all too quickly through the 20th century in weapons terms ...


----------



## William Ronald

Kalanyr, the Forsaken One, and Festy Dog:

I will share non-military tech as previously stated.  I believe some of my allies will do so as well.  (They may be a little more cautious than I am.  However, I did strike first, so consider this as part of the peace agreement.)  I think peace will benefit us all.

Edena:  I will be out and about at the start of the thread and out for dinner tomorrow. I will post when I can.  You should have received my plans for next turn.


----------



## kaboom

Does having wings help my troops attack/defened?


----------



## Forrester

Question: Is there a problem with summoning a planar creature/ally that someone else is also summoning (like earth elementals)?


----------



## Black Omega

I don't see any trouble with dice rolls deciding certain things.  I think I prefer D6 though because it's less random.  a D20 would mean the +2 edge you might have on someone doens't mean much.  That +2 with a D6 means alot more.  So it really depends on how much we want bonuses to mean.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Does having wings help my troops attack/defened?

  No.  
  It would, but I wish to not make this any more complicated than it already is.
  If I say yes, everyone in the IR will start asking if their particular people or monsters get special advantages for this reason or that reason.  (sigh)



   Forrester

  Question: Is there a problem with summoning a planar creature/ally that someone else is also summoning (like earth elementals)?

  Not at all.  Two or more players may summon the same kind of Planars.


----------



## William Ronald

Let's not overburden Edena too much with our questions.

I will be out and about for much of tomorrow.  I am sharing tech with and trading goods with:

Kalanyr (Peace should be profitable. Thanks for firing on the robots.)
Festy Dog (Peace should be profitable for you as well.)
The Forsaken One (Peace should be profitable.)
Kaboom
creamsteak
Turrosh Mak
Zelda
Dagger
Gnomeworks
Black Omega
Darkness
Uvenelei
Forrester (another big thanks for putting down the robots.)

As I recall, if more than 3 people share with someone it does not help them. However, I am doing this also as a good faith gesture.

I will send my ambassador to the peace conference in Aerdi when Turrosh Mak does.  He may be away for a few hours as well, I think.

Edena, if my last e-mail did not clarify my moves for next turn, let me know.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*EXAMPLE OF A TEMPLATE*

Now that I have completed my preparations, I will do the best I can to help all of you.

  There has been some confusion concerning Templates.

  Let me show you some examples of Templates.

  - - -

  On the Lists Post, it says:

WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 83 + 16 

  Here is a sample template for Williams.
  Note that Williams is able to allocate ALL of his points (the whole 100, not 86.)

  - - -

  The Planar Arms Race:  I remain in this Race, summoning more Celestials, Guardinals, and Earth Elementals.

  The Technological Arms Race:  I remain in this Race.  I am sharing technology with:  Alyx, Black Omega, Creamsteak, Darkness, Forrester, Uvenelei, William, and Zelda.

  The Magical Arms Race:  I am devoting 30 points to the Magical Arms Race this Turn.

  The Undead Arms Race:  I am not in this Race.

  The Construct Arms Race:  I am in this Race.

  The Monster Arms Race:  I'm joining this Race.

  Advancing a civilization:  I am devoting 30 points to advancing my civilization this Turn.

  (Note that William has 40 points left.  He has spent 60 on magical research and advancing his civilization.  That leaves him with only 40 PL to devote to armies.)

  Regular Troop deployment:

  Yeomanry:  PL 1 (note to myself - these are forward scouts, whose purpose is to delay an enemy advance)

  Sterich:  PL 1 (note - these are forward scouts, whose purpose is to delay an enemy advance)

  Geoff:  PL 1 (note - these are forward scouts, whoses purpose is to delay an enemy advance)

  Dim Forest:  PL 15 (note to myself - this is a main strike force, ready to hit the drow if they try to reconquer Sterich.  It could also be used in conjunction with Baklunish and Crescent Forces to strike at the drow and their allies.)

  Verbobonc:  PL 22 (note - this force is meant to hold the Verbobonc to Pomarj defensive line against the Shade.  And to attack the Shade if possible.)

  Races Troop Deployment (for my Planars, Undead, Constructs, and Monsters have better attacks and defenses)

  Verbobonc:  Planars 4 (Note to myself - I want my toughest guys in the army facing the Shade, so I am placing them at Verbobonc)

  Verbobonc:  Monsters 1 (Note to myself - Again, I want my best fighters going against the Shade.)

  Verbobonc:  Constructs 1 (Note to myself - I'm throwing all my best stuff against the Shades)

  - - -

  Please note that Williams did not place his 8 points from the Technological Arms Race, or his 2 points from the Magical Arms Race, because these numbers symbolize progress, not how many monsters or beings summoned.


----------



## Forrester

Where is the "lists" post? 

And precisely what does the +16 mean?


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I just sent the revised template for you.  It should be easy to read.  (I divided the 99 PLs to categories.) If not, contact me.  I will check my e-mail before I leave in the morning.


Kalanyr, the Forsaken One and Festy Dog:

In regards to the Underdark Alliance, they may notice some small forces building defenses.  This is not meant to be a provocative act any more than their building defenses would be.  I am glad there is peace betwen us.  Expect tech and trade at the start of the turn.  Peace should be profitable for all of us.

I also apologize for misreading your intentions.  Some of my information was accurate, other information was off.

Some of my allies may remain in my lands. They are there for defensive purposes only.   At least one will offer you tech next turn. (I am trying to get every one in on it, but I can only speak for myself.  Obviously none of us need war with one another.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Lists post, Forrester, is on page 1 of this thread.
  You can't miss it, because it is horribly long.

  + 16 equals how many points (or Power Level) you have acquired in the various Arms Races, all put together (in this case, 16 points or 16 Power Level.)

  The Planar Arms Race + the Technological Arms Race + the Magical Arms Race + the Undead Arms Race + the Monster Arms Race + the Construct Arms Race.

  Advancing your civilization does not add to the number above ... for every 10 years your civilization progresses through the Renaissance and into the Industrial Revolution, your countries gain (permanently) an increase in their PL.  The bigger the country, the bigger the increase.
  Everyone advances the equivalent of 1 year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution per Turn automatically.
  To speed the process up, you spend 3 points per extra year you want to advance, and there is no limit to how many points you can spend.

  However, you must own (or have conquered) countries to benefit from this.
  If you conquer countries after you have spent points to advance your civilization, you do not benefit retroactively from it.
  You must first conquer (or somehow control) countries, then spend points to advance your civilization.


----------



## Forrester

Yeah, it's on Page 2 -- *duh*. It's clearly too late to be workin' on this stuff.

Hm. Seems I have more power than I thought. Forgot to add in the juicy bonus PL. Shame on me.


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Notice to Serpenteye...
> 
> Those Treaty Terms are Null till something is resolved.
> 
> 
> I am asking for the game to be delayed (at least the two or three things involving me) if Serpenteye does not respond to this. *




Ok, very well. Then I am willing to contribute 3 permanent powerpoints to your magics arms race. if that is possible.

Or, I could give you control over 3 points worth of armies (Nyrondese recruits) transferred to your territory.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Request for a delay of 24 hours*

My regrets folks, but I have a problem.

  I am still receiving Templates, and more to come.

  The placement of so many armies, and making sure (sometimes having to e-mail you and wait for replies) is going to take time.

  I haven't got any time left.

  I need to delay Turn 3 for 24 hours.

  Very badly, so I can get the Templates right.

  It just took so long to set up the War Room, and to organize things, and to obtain the Templates, and it will take so long to set everything up right, and I haven't enough time left before 1 in the afternoon to do that.

  I need a delay.
  I need another 24 hours.

  Edena


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Request for a delay of 24 hours*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *My regrets folks, but I have a problem.
> I need a delay.
> I need another 24 hours.
> Edena *



This is fine.  I was going to send in my template in a couple of hours anyway.

By the way, I suppose you can add Siobhan Silirevnur as my PC.  She doesn't have hundreds of levels, so a PL 0 is fine.  a PL 1 if you feel generous.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Willam Ronald, Alyx, Gnomeworks and Turrosh Mak:

Would you accept the truce for 3rd turn?

Shade ambassador supports inviting Vecna`s messenger. We should be able to check if it is Vecna or not, we will contact our God( Commune) We want to hear his statement, we respect him for his power and heart full of Darkness.

To Forsaken One

I believe Shade transformation would change Vaergoth`s alignment to evil, it brings one much closer to Darkness.

To Serpenteye

Where can we locate our embassy? Are religions other than yours illegal in Dark Union?

To Kalanyr, Forsaken, Festy Dog, Iuz and Anabstecorian and Sollir Shade want to place embassies in your lands. Choose a place if you agree.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Lord Melkor*

Your embassy will be provided with facilities in the Union capital Jalpa. They are allowed diplomatic immunity and are free to worship whatever religion they desire. Foreign religions are in general not illegal in the Dark Union and that is true for the Shade religion as well, though not for the other new religions from Toril. Religions other than the Chursh of Aerdi are, however, strongly discouraged and the general population are devout bordering on fanatical. They might not be very welcoming of any attemts to convert them.

I have an offer for you. check your e-mail.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Melkor.*

We do not allow anyone into our lands. Anyone that doesn't belong to us will be KILLED instantly. No embassies no diplomats. if you want to negotiate you will do that personally through me or kalanyr himself.

We will remain untied to anyone for the moment but ourselves.
Ourselves = Kalanyr, Festy Dog, Valkys and myself. Those 4 who hold residence in the Underdark and rule supreme there.
We live deep down under and we like to keep ourselves to ourselves for the moment.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena I see a problem with your rules. Planars, Undead, etc. are better fighters than standard soldiers but, Arms Races aside, some players have them as a part of their base strenght, for example all Acerak`s minions are undead, and much of Shadow`s Empire forces are planars and undead. A way to solve this problem is substracting some pl from many nations to Arms Races, for example substract 9 from main Shadow`s Empire( which is 52 as I remember) pl to the Undead Arms Race, 7 to Planar Arms Race and 6 to Monsters Arms Race( what do you consider Monsters? Are Dragons Monsters?).


----------



## The Forsaken One

I think dragons are VERY special an powerfull monsters. They don't fall under monsters I think. Since about 50 of the average monsters get whacked by 1 dragon....


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Serpenteye. We will make sure that our every convert in Dark Union pays homage to both you and Melkor The Shadowking. Is it okay?


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *To Serpenteye. We will make sure that our every convert in Dark Union pays homage to both you and Melkor The Shadowking. Is it okay? *




Temporarily, yes. However, once the God Emperor makes his true ascension all other religions will be banned and a monotheistic theocracy established.

-----

Kalanyr. check your e-mail.


----------



## Darkness

The Baklunish confederation is sharing technology with:

Alyx 
Black Omega
Creamsteak 
Dagger 
Forrester 
Kaboom 
Turrosh Mak
Uvenelei
William Ronald 
Zelda 
Kalanyr (to give peace a chance)
Festy Dog (to give peace a chance)
Forsaken One (to give peace a chance)
John Brown


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*DELAY OF 24 HOURS IN TURN 3*

(Please note:  I now have had a request from several players for a 24 hour delay, at the least, and perhaps 48 hours.  If they require that time, I must give it to them. 
  Hopefully, we can start sooner than 2 days from now.  However, if the players need the time, I won't begrudge them it.  I wasn't ready for today myself.)

  I must delay Turn 3 for 1 day.
  And begin it tomorrow at 1 in the afternoon (13:00 Hours, United States of America)

  (Again, if I am asked by several players tomorrow, I will delay the IR for 48 hours.)

  I am simply not ready.
  I thought 4 days would be sufficient, but I was wrong. 
  The amount of set-up required for the War Room was greater than even I anticipated.  It has been staggering.
  Also, I must puzzle through 30 pages worth of information concerning troop deployment, and other PL expenditures.

  In addition to that, Forrester and I had a critical misunderstanding.
  This has forced Forrester to redo his Template, and apparently many of you will be redoing yours as well.

  Also, there is considerably confusion concerning the Templates, and I wish to attempt (attempt ...) to clear that up.

  I have received no Templates from either Darkness or Zelda, and I need them.

  Black Omega, if you have a Player Character, I am not aware of it.
  If you do, would you post it to this board, so I can add your PC to the roster?

  Dagger, the same applies.  If you have a Player Character, I don't know about it.  Can you place your Player Character on this board, so I can add the PC to the roster?

  Melkor, I know you have a player character and about 8 NPCs.
  Could you relist them on this board, so I can include them in the roster?

  Zelda, you never submitted a Player Character, to my knowledge.
  If you would like to, I will list that PC on this board as soon as possible.

  - - -

  It is simply not possible for me to begin in one hour.
  I am not ready.
  I know that some of you are not ready.

  Let's wait until tomorrow.  See if 24 hours can't make a difference.

  (Would you believe I've hand manufactured over 500 chits, and am still creating more?  Every one of them named for one of your SNs, player characters, or non-player-characters.  Or marked 5, 10, 20, 50 and 100.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I sent it in the email, but nevertheless here is a more extensive list:

PC Lord Melkor The Shadowking, Lord of Darkness, The Dark One, Greater Power of The Shadow Plane, NE, pl irrelevant( laws of The Gods forbid him to interfere into mortal affairs) 

Seven Shadowlords, Chosen of Melkor, who make The Shadow Council, each has a power level of 2 including magic items and Chosen Of Melkor template.

Baelros, Demon Lord Of The Shadow, looks like huge Balor with body of Shadow, CE, 38th Hit Dice Outsider, Cr 45( hit dice+3 as an outsider +4 as Chosen Of Melkor)

 Rhamagaum, Shade Human Lich 16 wizard/5 Arcane Devote/ 5 Archmage/10 Shadow Adept, NE, CR 44

 Ahlissa, Shade female Drow, 8th Enchantress/6th Rogue/10th Arcane Arcane Trickster/10th Shadow Adept, CE, CR 44

Waganard, Shade Lich Human 19th  Wizard/5th Archmage/ 10th Shadow Adept, NE, CR 43

Sauros, Shade Ililthid, LE, 5th Rogue/10th Assasin/5th Shadowdancer, CR 44

Azorgax, self proclaimed King of Shadow Dragon, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon6th Sorcecer, CR 44

High Prince Rivalen Tanthul, Shade Human 18h Cleric/11th wizard/10th Shadow Adept( 8 Wizard and 2 cleric levels) CR 45


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

I and Serpenteye have agreed to a treaty that we would like to see pulled through. We would like to see 3 PL pulled over to my side, and my two counties evacuated to my territory. We originally thought claiming that it was "weapons" that he was sacrificing to me would be the simplest way. If this cannot be achieved I have a few other ideas...

1: Weapons and Armor (the Adamantium and Mithral) augment my forces enough to add 3 PL. Serpenteyes sacrificed 3 PL in some way to do this.
2: Converted units from states captured by Serpenteye that would be willing to become members of my forces
3: A 3 PL army of "awall" soldiers that mysteriously joins my retreating forces...

If you have an idea that works that is fine as well...

If you insist that we cannot barter for PL then I accept Serpenteyes offer of 3PL permanently dedicated to help me out with magic research.

Edit: and Edena... what do you think of my idea for the 8/1 damage cap?


----------



## Darkness

Edena,

I've sent you the template earlier today. Do you have it now?


----------



## Forrester

*Will repost when the Turn 3 starts. But I might as well put it out there.*

Acererak. 

Your speeches do not impress me, Skull. Yes, I interfere because they call for help. Yes, I interfere because they need me. 

And yes, I decide who lives, and who dies. 

You ask how we are not different. The answer is obvious. When I killed the elves, their souls were able to ascend to their heaven. When you kill your victims, their souls are eaten – you not only rip away this life, you rip away the next. 

But I will not defend my actions to the likes of you. Consider me a hypocrite if you wish – it matters not. If your worldview is so twisted that you cannot see your evil for what it is, then you are beyond help. 

You made a request, and now I make one of you. 

I ask that you and your allies immediately cease hostilities against the city of Irongate. Withdraw your forces to a safe distance, and wait. The inhabitants of Irongate can then be evacuated over the next month through teleportation circle or through gate – my own mages will teleport in to assist in the evacuation. 

And the city will then be yours. You will get what you want. And you have consumed enough souls already. 

Finally, you made an ultimatum, and now I give one to you. 

If you do not do this, I WILL DESTROY YOU. 

Do not doubt me.

MY FORCES soiled and despoiled Evereska so that no thing could grow there for decades. MY FORCES sunk EVERMEET, great island of the elves, into the sea. 

My forces took on the combined might of High Elven Magic and the Illithid, and won. And you are correct – we showed no mercy. We killed all – men, women, children. Their blood dripped from our lips as we shouted to the heavens news of our victories. When another Great War came again, years later, we did the same – oh, our dietary habits changed, but there was the same carnage. Millions died. But we won again. There was never any doubt. 

If you do not withdraw from Irongate for 30 days – one simple month – you, Undead creature, will die. You will be tracked to the ends of the earth – and there is no graveyard, no crypt, no dark and lonely place where you will be able to hide from me. You will be tracked to the ends of Oerth, and into the depths of Oerth. My army is strong, and growing stronger every day. A million more soldiers from Toril will be arriving within the week. 10th level magic is almost within my grasp. Nuclear weapons are but a heartbeat away. No fortifications will help you, no tricks will help you, and lord knows, no allies will help you, because it would mean their certain doom. 

Simply put, If you do not withdraw, I will spend every day, hour, minute, second, breath, and thought working towards your ultimate destruction, Undead. 

Ask Anabstercorian whether I make idle threats. Ask him whether he would expect your death within the next six months. 

Ask the Shade the same. 

And talk no more of our relative good and evil. 

Good? Bad? I’m the guy with the gun. 

Lord Forrester
Destroyer of Evermeet
Peacemaker


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League will send an ambassador to Serpenteye's peace conference. He will arrive when Turrosh Mak sends an ambassador.

However, I am unlikely to be on the boards for any extended period until maybe 10 p.m. EST.  I have a very busy day ahead of me.

Reality intrudes on my fun.


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Edena,
> 1: Weapons and Armor (the Adamantium and Mithral) augment my forces enough to add 3 PL. Serpenteyes sacrificed 3 PL in some way to do this.
> 2: Converted units from states captured by Serpenteye that would be willing to become members of my forces
> 3: A 3 PL army of "awall" soldiers that mysteriously joins my retreating forces...
> *




The second option should be the least complicated. 

I transfer 1 point of armies each from Nyrond, north kingdom and Ahlissa.

Creamsteaks people are evacuated and control over the Grandwood and Celadon is transferred to me.

 If Edena Ok's it then it is executed now, before turn 3.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers to Posts*

Edena, 

  I and Serpenteye have agreed to a treaty that we would like to see pulled through. We would like to see 3 PL pulled over to my side, and my two counties evacuated to my territory. 

  ((You can always depart countries you have conquered, and give them back to the original owner))

  We originally thought claiming that it was weapons that he was sacrificing to me would be the simplest way. If this cannot be achieved I have a few other ideas... 

  1: Weapons and Armor (the Adamantium and Mithral) augment my forces enough to add 3 PL. Serpenteyes sacrificed 3 PL in some way to do this. 
  2: Converted units from states captured by Serpenteye that would be willing to become members of my forces 
  3: A 3 PL army of awall soldiers that mysteriously joins my retreating forces... 

  ((The only way is for his forces to defect to your side.  Treason, for they are deserting the Dark Union for another Power.
  If Serpenteye and Mr Draco both agree to this, then the Dark Union loses 3 PL permanently, and you gain 3 PL permanently.))

  If you insist that we cannot barter for PL then I accept Serpenteyes offer of 3PL permanently dedicated to help me out with magic research. 

  ((Mind you, Serpenteye and Mr Draco lose 2 PL permanently for every 10 PL they loan you for magical research.  
  If they only loan 3 PL, they lose 2 PL permanently and you only get the 3 PL, and you must reach 10 PL before you gain any benefits.))

  Edit: and Edena... what do you think of my idea for the 8/1 damage cap?

  ((RULING - IMPORTANT.  I am not going with any cap.  It is possible for one army to obliterate the other in a single round of combat!))

  - - -

  Darkness

  Edena, 

  I've sent you the template earlier today. Do you have it now?

  ((I'm about to check.))

  - - -

   Serpenteye




                                  The second option should be the least complicated. 

                                  I transfer 1 point of armies each from Nyrond, north kingdom and Ahlissa. 

  ((Serpenteye, if you do that, your Power loses 3 PL permanently.
  It is one thing to place your troops on an ally's soil.
  It is quite another when they defect to another Power.))

  Creamsteaks people are evacuated and control over the Grandwood and Celadon is transferred to me. 

  ((This happens.  I cannot speak for Creamsteak.  However, I will state that the people of the Grandwood and Celadan Forest feel betrayed.))


----------



## Maudlin

In the halls of the Jalpa Conference for Peace, Mistress Ferranifer was cornered by Forrester, who delivered what amounted to a promise of genocide. 

Letting the significance of this sink in to all witnesses, she replies in a fury "You racial ragdoll! How dare you speak to th--" At this point, her eyes roll back in her head, and a darker and more malevolent voice emerges from her, addressing all present at the conference:

*Foolish creature!*

_(Even as the voice speaks, an image appears to you, of lost Evereska. In a quiet glade, an elven tribunal convenes. Before them, the bowed and bloodied form of Forrester, his hands tied behind his back.

The presiding elf speaks: "If your worldview is so twisted that you cannot see your evil for what it is, then you are beyond help." He gives the order to kill. When he removes his cowl, his features are identical to those of his victim.
_

That is the only difference you can think of? I devour their souls and you don't? Your arguments are thin as the shell of an egg, mortal.

Have you even seen the afterlife? Can you conceive of it? The Lower Planes have OCEANS of souls, wastelands overrun by the larvae of the wicked, each day they receive another flood of new sinners. Believe me that the heavens, in comparison, are empty. I grant that I rob a few of salvation, but I save uncountable multitutes from eternal damnation! Your victims wallow in the Hells, Forrester, millions of them cursing your name and screaming pain and vengeance at your being until their throats fail! They are not in heaven, you naive child. You killed them for their crimes, as do I. I merely offer the serenity of oblivion. An escape.

Do not trip over yourself in calling me evil. I would not expect a creature a mere few decades old to grasp any concept more complex than which hole the poopie comes out of. Do not even presume for yourself the ability to judge me, cub, and be thankful for the shield of your ignorance. 

_(The image of the tribunal returns, but now it is a defiant Acererak standing before a court of Torillians, headed by the elf-Forrester in blood-drenched executioner's robes, listing the depravities from his message.)

Acererak speaks: "If your worldview is so twisted that you cannot see your evil for what it is, then you are beyond help."_

Your juvenile chestbeating, though tiresome and irrelevant, did reveal to us one thing. The undiluted truth of every syllable of the Wanderer's Foretelling! Your flaccid rebuttals were a lie, you come to prey on our world for sport and conquest. Your commonwealth army is as morally bankrupt as any it has ever opposed. All of Oerth be warned, lest you remain alone when he finally comes for you too!

Threaten me with death? I have died once, but not for thousands of years. One might say I have shaken the habit. I am Eternal, Torillian. As such, I have no short term goals; you might kill my children, but I would simply leave. Bring your citadels and your ships to Irongate, then. Play the role of liberator and bring them into the bright sunlight, and let them sing their songs to you. Break the world, and reshape it to your image!

What then, Torillian? Say you carve a new empire out of the carcass of the Oerthian peoples. The one with the most toys at the end wins? For there will be an end to your tiny life, Forrester, and you will pass into a far darker place. No armies, no wealth or power, you will go naked and alone. And in that place, beyond death, I will be waiting. You will spend the last few instants of your miserable existence whimpering before my dark majesty. And then I will end you, forever, in utter silence.

_(The image of the tribunal. A bruised Forrester again, bound to the chopping block. Over him stands an elf with a grisly skeletal face, hefting a large axe. As the image fades, the axe falls.)_

-------

Very shortly after, a honeytongued diplomat from the Scarlet Brotherhood arrives at the Torillian Border Guard. He plays them a thought-crystal of the message given to Acererak.

Of Forrester's decision to judge over life and death on our world.
Of Forrester's gloating over the destruction of the elven civilisations.
Of Forrester's racist slurs against the Undead (who hold positions of power on Toril).
Of Forrester's dismissal of any discussion on morality.
Of Forrester's threats to use the armies of the commonwealth to further his own agenda.

The diplomat makes the case against his leadership of the UC's armies. 

"He has betrayed any principle you stand for! He uses violence as the final argument, dismissing responability for his own actions. He pledges destruction to any nation he onesidedly condemns as evil. Is this your way of your peace and understanding among all creatures? Is this your enlightenment? He perverts your ideals, instead acting as a despot and using your own forces for his own depraved ends.

As a free people, we demand that you at least stop any more of your armies being sent to our world! If you support this warlord any longer, any chance for our world to follow your example will be forever lost."

--------

I, Maudlin, waive any resposibility for making Acererak say 'poopie'.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*I will take Forrester's requested 48 hour delay*

Which means another 24 hours of delay.

  I have no choice.

  I finally completed the War Room.
  It took 5 days of making by hand nearly 1000 pieces to represent your various kinds of armies.
  And I still don't have enough, really.

  Now, I am going through the Templates for Turn 3 you have sent me.
  This process will not have to be repeated on Turn 4, but it must be done right this one time.

  It is an arduous, tedious, and VERY time consuming effort.
  I must read each Template, piecing together the information sent me in separate e-mails, then send the completed Template back to you for approval and modifications (most of the Templates need minor changes), and of course I am placing pieces on the board.

  So far, I have received, pieced together, and sent e-mail replies for the completed Template (and placed that person's pieces on the big map in the War Room):

  Alyx
  Anabstercorian
  Black Omega
  Creamsteak
  Dagger
  Mr Draco
  Serpenteye

  Now, I must go to bed.  
  Hopefully, I'll be less tired when I start this process again.

  As I said, this does not have to be done again, on Turn 4.
  The armies you deploy now, stay on the board when Turn 4 comes around.
  But I have to know where they all are NOW, and how many PL is in each army, so that it is established once and for all.

  I am working as fast as I can on this.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Quote.*

Forrester, Army of Darness Rox0rs 

And the first delay came ill timed for me but tomorrow is even worse  I think I can't make it tomorrow so I'll ask kalanyr or Festy to take my actions...


----------



## Maudlin

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Forrester, Army of Darness Rox0rs *



Yeah, but it's Evil Ash that gets the sugar 

The delay is slightly more convenient for me than if it were held today, so no problems here.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Answers to Posts*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> ((Serpenteye, if you do that, your Power loses 3 PL permanently.
> It is one thing to place your troops on an ally's soil.
> It is quite another when they defect to another Power.))
> 
> Creamsteaks people are evacuated and control over the Grandwood and Celadon is transferred to me.
> 
> ((This happens.  I cannot speak for Creamsteak.  However, I will state that the people of the Grandwood and Celadan Forest feel betrayed.)) *




That was the general idea. The people of the Grandwood and the Celadon should be pleased, for they are given a way out of their deathtraps.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anonymous Sending comes across The Oerth:

-Oerthians! It seems that Forrester, Butcher of Evermeet, leader of the United Commonwealth  of Toril invasion force on Oerth, has made his intentions clear. Hear his own words ( images of Forrester`s ugly and arrogant face speaking):

"MY FORCES soiled and despoiled Evereska so that no thing could grow there for decades. MY FORCES sunk EVERMEET, great island of the elves, into the sea. 

My forces took on the combined might of High Elven Magic and the Illithid, and won. And you are correct – we showed no mercy. We killed all – men, women, children. Their blood dripped from our lips as we shouted to the heavens news of our victories. When another Great War came again, years later, we did the same – oh, our dietary habits changed, but there was the same carnage. Millions died. But we won again. There was never any doubt 

And talk no more of our relative good and evil. 

Good? Bad? I’m the guy with the gun."

You see? He isn`t here to help you, he is here to bid you to his will. He will force you to become a part of his decadent society( vision of orgy from Wanderer`s Sending), he will make you  breed with each other, elves with kobolds, ogres with humans( images of some of the more ugly abominations created from racial mixing on Toril). He will force you to abandom your Gods! And he will crush you if you oppose him, for he is ''the guy with the gun''. And believe me, he indeed is, Torillians have tools of destruction that you cannot even imagine( images of nuclear weapons in action, destroying entire cities). He is a much greater threat than Vecna or The Shade, if you believe his lies your fate is sealed!

Edena please repost this Sending at the beginning of 3rd turn. Tell me what will be people`s reactions to this sending!


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena has ok'd our treaty. Serpenteye your units 3PL defect to mine and the units from my two forests feel betrayed. So we both suffer the same kind of moral quell, but that is not as big an issue as the fact that we have finished the treaty.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Turrosh Mak, William, Alyx and Gnomeworks:

I repeat, will you accept The Shade offer to cease fighting until the peace conference ends? 

To Edena, Shadow Council made a deal with Eastern Union. We will give them abandomed County of Urnst in exchange for armies worth 5 pl, that will be transformed into Shade. It means that all the civilian population we managed to capture in Wild Coast and Dywwers will be transported not to Urnst, as I previously said, but to Shadow Throne, which should bring its pl back to 5.


----------



## Serpenteye

Creamsteak, Lord Melkor, it's a pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Sorry I have forgotten to mention you Dagger, but the truce offer is also for you.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Welp...  Acererak is screwed.*

Acererak, you are quite doomed.


----------



## Darkness

And? Found my template or should I send it again?


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Welp...  Acererak is screwed.*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Acererak, you are quite doomed. *



Why yes I am, how charming of you to noti-- Oh, you meant the Forrester thing. Well, I figure if a guy is put on the map with 1000 PL and a few decades' headstart who is also a racial schizophrenic that idolizes chainsaw-wielding maniacs, we're all screwed  I'm just waiting for him to put on a dress and a mask and run around shrieking, really 

But hey, I'm complying with his ultimatum entirely, so he's got nothing to complain about. I just told him he was heading for a short-arsed afterlife if he didn't get out of what's left of my face.


----------



## Darkness

Darkness said:
			
		

> *And? Found my template or should I send it again? *



Damn, I have to go to bed now. And I'll send you the template again, just to make sure.


----------



## kaboom

Have you gotten my complete template yet?


----------



## Forrester

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *I would not expect a creature a mere few decades old to grasp any concept more complex than which hole the poopie comes out of. Do not even presume for yourself the ability to judge me, cub, and be thankful for the shield of your ignorance.*




I have no comeback. The "poopie" comment got me. 

I am happy to hear that you will be pulling away from Irongate, Acererak. Some of my mages will be arriving soon, to set up teleportation circles to teleport the people out within the month. Some may also be flown out in ships. Any attack on my people, or these ships, will be considered an Act of War.  

I am glad that we understand each other. 

-------

The diplomat of the Scarlet Brotherhood is turned away with laughter. For at least a third of those guarding the border are nothing less than elves and half-elves. There are many humans as well -- 

-- and they know that one talks to an arch-fiend demilich differently than one talks to a civilized being. And one must treat the former differently -- for he understands little but force, and Power.

They all know the history of the UC, and of the Humanoids. And of the elven High Magic that ripped Toril asunder -- the many empowered Wrath of the Justs cast that horrible day that Evermeet sunk into the see. 

Sins, great sins, were comitted by both sides. But that is over now. On Toril, there is peace -- and Lord Forrester, ironically, has been one of the biggest supporters of peace. 

Leave, representative of the soul-eater. Leave, or else we will feed you to our orcish brethren, and they will let us know how YOU taste. 

--------
Poopie? POOPIE?? I just can't respect Acererak now. I'm sorry.


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Anonymous Sending comes across The Oerth:
> 
> -Oerthians! It seems that Forrester, Butcher of Evermeet, leader of the United Commonwealth  of Toril invasion force on Oerth, has made his intentions clear. Hear his own words ( images of Forrester`s ugly and arrogant face speaking):
> 
> "MY FORCES soiled and despoiled Evereska so that no thing could grow there for decades. MY FORCES sunk EVERMEET, great island of the elves, into the sea.
> 
> . . .
> 
> He is a much greater threat than Vecna or The Shade, if you believe his lies your fate is sealed!
> *




I reply immediately thereafter with a Sending of my own. 

-Oerthians! It seems as though some coward has, surprise surprise, once again tried to defame the good people of Toril. Once again, there is an anonymous sending from some petty tyrant who would have you think he is a leader of men and a proclaimer of the truth. 

I am sure that you are tired of not only these Sendings, but of cowards that send them without attribution. 

This one, unlike the one you just heard from Lord Melkor of the Shade, comes from someone proud of who he is, where he is from, and, most importantly, those he works with. 

My name is Forrester, and these are my people:

-A Vision is sent of troops sitting around a table playing cards. A hobgoblin sits in one chair, an orc in the next, a human in the next, a dwarf in the fourth, and an elf in the fifth. They joke, laugh, make comments about the general inferiority of each others' race, but it is obvious it is all in fun. 

-A Vision is sent of troops training together. A human sorcerer is working through drills with gnoll and bugbear soldiers. A kobold sorcerer stands nearby, giving instructions. 

-A Vision is sent of the troops in the first two visions fighting side by side against the robots. They work with blinding speed, accuracy, and power, and it is clear that they are truly blessed at what they do. They risk their lives for each other, and risk their lives saving the innocents of Bissel. 

-A Vision is sent of the pursuit of the robots -- these powerful wondrous terrible machines, running from humanoids of all sorts armed with only firesticks. The humanoids soon return, to check up on the people of Bissel and make sure that they are safe. After the people of Bissel throw a small celebration in their honor, the troops head home. 

This is what you have to fear, Oerth. Consider this, and be merry -- we will protect you from evil, when we can, if we can. 

This is what you have to fear, Acererak. Consider this, and despair.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Who needs ICBM's when you can just teleport your nuke with 10th level magic?

Forrester has a bit of a huge advantage of beeing WAY of the map here... you can't get there without 10th level magic and by the time you've gotten it he's got it to and nukes as well.... Cause he can spend all PL doing that since noone can get to him!

OOC 





Euhh btw, IC: SENDING ADDICTS, PR MANIACS


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*New Template for Vecna*

Since the IR is not begun yet (although an impromptu IR has been going on for the last 5 days   ), I am allowed to change my Template.

  Having worked on setting up all of yours, I think I deserve it.  

  Here, then, is MY Template for Turn 3 of the IR:

  EDENA OF NEITH (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, the Legions of Vecna) PL 100 + 17 = 117

  Allocation of PL

  Troop deployment - Sulhaut Mountains

  (Note that all my forces are + 2 / + 2 for my ability to throw 10th level magic)

  117 PL of regular troops (Attack 3, Defense 3)
  5 Planar (Attack 4, Defense 4)
  2 PL in Undead (Attack 4, Defense 4)
  1 PL in Monsters (Attack 4, Defense 4)
  1 PL in Constructs (Attack 4, Defense 4)

  (Note that I have overspent by 9 points, with the entire amount overspent being in the Races.
  I overspent the same way for all of you, giving you Planars and other additional types equal to your numbers in the various Races.
  If you were already mostly Planars (Valkys) or mostly undead (Maudlin) that was on top of your main force.)

  Planar Arms Race:  I continue to summon xeg-yi.  I am dropping earth elementals and yugoloths, and in their place taking demons and Elder Ones.

  Technological Arms Race:  I remain in the Race.  I am sharing technology with Anabstercorian, Mr Draco, Festy Dog, Forsaken One, John Brown, Kalanyr, Melkor, Maudlin, Rhialto, Serpenteye, and Valkys.

  Magical Arms Race:  I remain in the Magical Arms Race.  I spend no extra PL on this Race.

  Undead Arms Race:  I remain in the Undead Arms Race.

  Monster Arms Race:  I join the Monster Arms Race.

  Construct Arms Race:  I join the Construct Arms Race.

  Advancing Civilization:  I advance 1 year into the Industrial Age as per standard advancement.  I spent no extra PL on this Race.

  Since I have 10th level magic, my entire force may strike anywhere in Greyspace, an unlimited number of times.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna sends an emissary to the Peace Conference in Jalpa.
  This emissary demands admittance.

  The emissary identifies himself as the Mouthpiece of Vecna.

  Is the Mouthpiece of Vecna admitted?


----------



## Maudlin

> _Originally posted by Forrester _*
> The diplomat of the Scarlet Brotherhood is turned away with laughter. For at least a third of those guarding the border are nothing less than elves and half-elves. There are many humans as well -- *



Well... I'll ask for Edena's adjudication on this (when the turn starts), since there is a slight conflict of interest for you  



> *-- and they know that one talks to an arch-fiend demilich differently than one talks to a civilized being. And one must treat the former differently -- for he understands little but force, and Power.*



Crass speciesism! The same was once said of all the respectable Vampires and Liches in Torillian society. And I suppose I myself am included into these slavering hordes of evil whom one may destroy without a second thought, simply by association, along with all our allies? Simply call your enemy evil and uncivilised and we can do away with all the pesky moral implications of mass-murder. In practice, how would this differ from someone GUILTY of all the charges I level at him? 

Oerth is a world at a crucial stage of its growth. If you claim we are wrong, we must be allowed to make our own mistakes, or we might never achieve enlightened wisdom. Suppose your revolution had been slapped down before it began? Imposing onesided order on a world that is not ready is counter-productive, as you must know already. Therefore I repeat my demand, that -if you will not recall Forrester to put him on trial- you at least stop your support for his misguided and harmful campaign!

----

Good thing my empire of undeath doesn't have talk radio, or I'd never hear the end of that poopie remark  Nevertheless -- I am a tormented man.


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Is the Mouthpiece of Vecna admitted? *



For one awful moment I'm thinking of the Return of the King animated movie and the Mouth of Sauron.

By the way, I'll have the updat3ed Template to you in a couple of hours, Edena.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Request concerning e-mails*

Mouth of Sauron?

  Let's hope not.

  Ok, a request.

  Do not e-mail me for the next 8 hours unless you really need to.
  E-mail me if you need to change your Template, or if you are submitting a Template.
  E-mail if it is important.

  Otherwise, if I must go through a deluge of e-mails, there will be a delay in the start of the IR until I have gotten through them all.

  I have everyone's Templates except for:

  Sollir
  Zelda

  I need those (since Zelda has a sick pet, could someone help her?) and we can begin Turn 3.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, the "mouthpiece of vecna" will be admitted then.


----------



## Serpenteye

Very well, we wouldn't want anybody to feel excluded. (Or feeling vengeful for being excluded)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

OOC - Remember folks, I as the Moderator am neutral concerning what happens.
  However, I am playing Vecna IC, and IC he most certainly is not neutral.
  Vecna is allied with nobody, no matter whose side it seems he is on.
  Vecna is on his own side, period.

  If the following doesn't make people mad IC, at the least, I will be surprised.
  I just hope it doesn't become OOC anger.  Vecna is not a very nice person.

  - - -

  The emissary of Vecna approaches the table, an unremarkable (and living) suel human, dressed in clerical robes.
  This person speaks:

  I am the Voice of Vecna.

  All praise Vecna, Eternal Emperor of Oerth.
  May the Will of Vecna be done.

  Here is the Will of Vecna to the Servitor Races.
  May the Will of Vecna be done.

  The Servitor Races shall obey Vecna.
  May the Will of Vecna be done.

  The Servitor Races shall not attack the Shade.
  May the Will of Vecna be done.

  If the Servitor Races disobey, the Lortmil Technomancy will be utterly destroyed.
  May the Will of Vecna be done.

  The Servitor Races of the Sky League shall not again employ their sky ships or Flying Citadels to ferry troops.
  The Will of Vecna be done.

  If the Servitor Races continue to ferry troops, their ability to do so will be ended, permanently.
  The Will of Vecna be done.

  The Servitor Races shall yield unto Acererak, what is Acererak's.
  The Will of Vecna be done.

  If the Servitor Races disobey, and render not to Acererak what is his, then punishment will be forthcoming for disobedience.
  The Will of Vecna be done.

  The Scarlet Brotherhood are the Race of Suel, and that Race stands above and beyond all of you, over and above you.
  Kneel before the Race of the Suel.
  The Suel are the Supreme Race.
  The Will of Vecna be done.

  The Suel are invited to return to the Ancient Homeland. 
  The Suel are invited to rebuild the Ancient Homeland.
  The Will of Vecna be done.

  The Suel shall rule over all the Servitor Races, and Vecna shall rule over the Suel.
  The Will of Vecna be done.

  Refusal to acknowledge the Suel as your Masters and Mistresses will result in appropriate punishment for the Servitor Races.
  The Will of Vecna be done.

  The Voice of Vecna has spoken.


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Request concerning e-mails*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Do not e-mail me for the next 8 hours unless you really need to.
> E-mail me if you need to change your Template, or if you are submitting a Template.
> E-mail if it is important.
> *



Alrighty.  I was given the understanding there was a problem with my template.  If it's fine then everything is cool.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Ahh, voice of vecna, perhaps you could convey a question to your master...

"What plans does he have involving the one known as Kas the Terrible, for I of the race of Suel, demand to know what is rightfully mine, the knowledge of my future, and whether Vecna has yet decided for or against a final duel, as the honor of the Suel dictates."


----------



## Maudlin

Mistress Ferranifer turns to Forrester: "How about THEM apples?"


----------



## Creamsteak

Looks like I will miss the first day possibly (getting home around midnight, I may be able to access the site for about 10 minutes between school and going to visit a publisher.)

William is in charge of my units and only needs to follow these guidelines:

Defend if attacked

Dig in if the attacker is repelled

Counter-Attack if provoked by anyone who I share borders with other than Serpenteye/Draco, Sollir, and Iuz.

I trust you to remember my treaties with everyone, don't break them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The name of Kas greatly angers the Voice of Vecna.
  However, before he can reply, a tremendous explosion lights up the sky outside, followed by all the windows blowing in.
  Although nobody was injured in the Embassy Hall, there are many casualties outside, and debris is spread far and wide throughout Jalpa.

  Looking out, everyone can see a red light bathing the city, as the new Ammunition Plant (or, the wreckage that used to be the new Ammunition Plant) burns furiously, and the fire is spreading to other buildings and other parts of the city from flying debris.

  The Voice of Vecna then responds, as if the explosion did not happen:

  Kas will be killed.
  His soul will be extinguished.
  His body will be desecrated, then the remains preserved and hung forever.
  The Revenge of Vecna be done.

  Divinations show that Vecna, the Voice of Vecna, and Vecna's followers had nothing to do with the explosion and fire.


----------



## JohnBrown

*A message to Kas*

The IBKSC ambassador conveys the following message to the mighty Kas:

“So, it would seem the your former Master has chosen sides.  He has chosen the Suel.  He has chosen the Shade.  Whether or not he has chosen you remains to be seen.  While the IBKSC hopes, as always, for a peaceful resolution to the current tensions, certain realities are hard to ignore.  We suggest that you may want to rethink current alliances, for they appear to not be what they once were.   We, as we have in the past, stand ready to assist you if you request it.  This assistance isn’t free, of course.  The IBKSC is not a charitable organization, nor have we ever pretended to be.  Our price is fair, however.  We ask that you simply keep in mind the assistance we have rendered you, so that it may guide your actions in the future.”

“The most terrible leader of the Pantheon of Power,”

“Iuz”


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Apparently, someone tried to break into the Technomancy, succeeded, then was driven back out.
  The mages do not know who the attacker was, but the attacker killed quite a number of them, and injured many more.
  The mages do not know why the attacker came, or whether the attacker obtained what he sought.

  A report comes from the drow investigating the ship in the Barrier Peaks.
  The Solistarim secretly reprogrammed the robots, and that is why they are attacking.  That is why Bissel was attacked.
  The City of the Gods is in the Godspires, which the Solistarim hold, and they know a lot more about the technology than anyone thought!

  Acererak discovers at Irongate that Turrosh Mak is preparing to launch a massive sea attack across the narrow straits to Onnwal, and Kaboom will be helping him from the air.
  This invasion will occur, and NOT the Torilian invasion that was expected - the Torilians are going to attack the Dark Union.

  Shortly thereafter, a report comes from the Solistarim.
  It states that the Torilians are encamped in force in Lyrn, and that the Alliance of the Crescent (Uvenelei) is giving them succor and aid.

  A scout confirms a new report.
  Iuz has allied with the Dark Union.
  Out of fear of the Torilians and the Solistarim.

  Furyondy just declared independence from the Kevellond League.
  William, you lose the Power Level from Furyondy for Turn 3.
  The Furyondians state they will not tolerate the forces of Iuz on their soil, and that the alliance with Veluna and Keoland is not necessary in any case.
  Furyondy also resents, GREATLY, that Veluna is telling IT what to do.  So they have declared independence.

  There is a report that the Scarlet Brotherhood has unleashed a magical plague upon the Lortmil Technomancy, and that this plague is invariably fatal.


----------



## Maudlin

Aiieee! What kind of peace conference is this anyway? 

Edena, is this preceding Turn 3? If so, can we update our templates to reflect this new information?

PS: If you have the time (hah!), could you check out this page and tell me if that algorithm is right? It'll help me plan if I can run some simulations beforehand


----------



## kaboom

I'm not attacking Acererak or anyone else this turn. My ships and citadels will not ferry troops. Edena, please don't assume that I'm attacking this turn.

The reason for this is that moral is low. Really low. My troops will not fight for some ally who they've never seen.


----------



## Maudlin

I have to say I didn't quite state I would be aggressing the Lortmil Technomancy either, to be perfectly honest...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Oh, don't worry.  
  I the Moderator am not the cause of the explosion or the news.
  One of you, is.

  As for the Voice of Vecna, he just says what Vecna tells him to ...


----------

